# Official 2009-2010 NBA Playoffs Discussion Thread



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

You have Orlando vs. Magic lol

Cavs in 4
Bobcats in 7
Hawks in 5
Celtics in 6

Lakers in 7
Spurs in 6
Suns in 6
Jazz in 7


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

^ LOL
I got a 3 dollar bet on the first game with Oklahoma and Lakers, I bet on on Oklahoma.
Take note, it's only the FIRST game.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Again...Orlando vs Magic. :lmao

Here are my predictions

Cavs in 5
Magic in 6
Hawks in 5
Heat in 7 (reaching here)

Lakers in 7 (Oklahoma is gonna give them a scare)
Mavs in 6
Suns in 4
Jazz in 7

Jazz/Nuggets was the toughest series to pick. That can easily go either way. I can't see Portland winning one game without Roy. If they do happen to win one somehow, that's all I see them getting. Derrick Rose will go off in the Cleveland series and the Bulls will steal one at home. Milwaukee is pretty much screwed without Bogut. They weren't gonna win with him anyway. I'm still looking forward to the playoffs despite my Pistons missing the playoffs for the first time since the 2000-2001 season.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

I don't see Heat beating Celtics, you can bring age in to this as much as you want but denying the fact that they still have some of today's top dogs is extraordinarily hardy. lmfao there's a chance Magic might take it in 4. Chicago and Cleveland should have the most intense games in my opinion.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Cavs* in 4 - 5 max.
*Magic* in 6 - Tough series for Magic unless if Dwight dominates.
*Hawks* in 5 - Bucks would've had a chance if Bogut was healthy.
*Celtics* in 6 - They look old, Heat have a chance if Wade goes off like 2006.

*Lakers* in 6 - Thunder are inexperienced and went 1-3 against Lakers this year. Tough series for Lakers though.
*Mavericks* in 6 - Dallas has more talent.
*Suns* in 5 - Easiest series in the Western Conference with Roy injured. I think Frye could be big in this series too, going up against a team that didn't believe in him, etc.
*Nuggets* in 7 - Could be a good series with both teams being great at home. Denver has homecourt advantage, so yeah.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Eastern Conference

Cleveland in 5 games
Orlando in 4
Atlanta in 6
Boston in 6

Western Conference

Lakers in 6
Spurs in 7...Spurs are still a tough out and the Mavs always seem to underachieve
Suns in 6
Jazz in 7


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Cavs in 5
Magic in 6
Hawks in 5
Celts in 6


Lakers in 5
Mavs in 5
Suns in 6
Jazz in 6


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Alright fixed haha, not sure what was going through my mind. Heat/Celts is on TV over here tomorrow, and I'll be streaming the Bucks game. Should be awesome.


----------



## HeartbreakTriumph (Mar 18, 2010)

1st Round Matchups:

East
*Cleveland* (1) vs. Chicago (8) In 6
*Orlando (2) vs. Charlotte (7 In 6
Atlanta (3) vs. Milwaukee (6) In 6
Boston (4) vs. Miami (5) In 6

West
Los Angeles (1) vs. Oklahoma City (8) In 6
Dallas (2) vs. San Antonio (7) In 7
Phoenix (3) vs. Portland (6) In 6
Denver (4) vs. Utah (5)In 7*


----------



## GreatMovieCritic (Dec 24, 2005)

Lakers in 5
Mavericks in 6
Suns in 5
Jazz in 6

Cavs in 5
Magic in 5
Hawks in 5
Celtics in 7


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Chicago/*Cleveland* in 5 
Milwaukee/*Atlanta* in 6
*Miami*/Boston in 7
Charlotte/*Orlando* in 6

Utah/*Denver* in 6
Oklahoma City/*Los Angeles* in 5
*San Antonio*/Dallas in 7
Portland/*Phoenix* in 6


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

Bulls vs Cavs to open up the 2010 NBA Playoffs, should be a great game, dunno who to root for, probs Bulls. If Bulls lose to Cavs without LeBron then the whole first round is self-simulated.


----------



## jman619hbk (Apr 2, 2007)

Thunder in 7. Yep.
Dallas in 6
Phoenix in 5
Denver in 6. Boozer's gonna go down for at least one game.

Cleveland in 4
Miami in 6.
Atlanta in 5
Orlando in 5


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Almost time for the Playoffs to get underway.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

WWF said:


> Almost time for the Playoffs to get underway.


Yay, fellow Orlando supporter.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Not much else to be a fan of here in Central Florida, besides the Rays.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

Lol you don't have to support your home team, you can always support others. Holy, Bulls are getting destroyed, I think Cavs in 5, if not 4.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Not even going to bother watching the rest of this. Let's hope Milwaukee/Atlanta is at least somewhat competitive, but I doubt it.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

This has Cleveland/Detroit 2009 written all over this series...


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Poor Bulls. They got no chance. Probably wont even manage a win at home either.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

Cavs are owning Chicago.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

Atleast now they're finally progressing by losing by single digits lol.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

Canadian said:


> Atleast now they're finally progressing by losing by single digits lol.


7 More Points Chicago


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Bulls did pretty good in the second half. That first quarter killed 'em though.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

Cavs def. Bulls 96-83 , time for Bucks/Hawks


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

I feel bad for Bogut, he was having a nice year. His injury was sick too.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

Another easy game lol, Hawks beating Bucks with a 17 point lead, 34-17 and only after the first quarter.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Don't think we did too bad against the Hawks today. Could of been a lot worse after the first half. Jennings played great and imo we aren't too far away from a win. Delfino needs to lift though, when he's hot from 3 he's very dangerous. Also I think Charlie Bell should be getting some game time. I can understand why he's not, as he is a bit of his risk with his bad shooting percentage, but he can definetly score plus he is a good defender. Not sure why Jerry Stackhouse is getting some much court time, as experienced as he is he doesn't seem to make the greatest decisions. The big man situation sucks too, having to play Dan Gadzuric really hurts us. Even then we still need to play Ilyasova and Mbah a Moute inside there, when they are predominently outside men. Anyway we'll see, looking forward to Game 2.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

No offense but I've seen Hawks put on much better performances through out the year, they had a completely menacing first half anyways. It's pretty obvious Bucks won't be moving on and I think Hawks might take it in 5 or if Bucks get really unlucky, 4.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Bucks will need A TON of scoring from Jennings and Salmons if they want to win even one game, which I really don't see them doing. 

If Jennings can have another 50+ point game, Salmons get 30, and Delfino with 20, they might be able to snatch a 
game. :hmm:


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

Finally, The Boston Has Pulled Themselves Back Together!

3 More Points!


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow, so I'm 3 for 3 in my predictions since it's obvious Boston wins now. Now Utah has to win to make it 4 for 4.


----------



## GreatMovieCritic (Dec 24, 2005)

Great game so far, best game so far, and now a brawl. Lmao It's been pretty physical the whole game. Might have a suspension for next game. Heat might have been up 1-0 if they hadn't blown a twelve point lead.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

Woah, crazy ass game, waiting for Utah/Denver, should be great. If Miami scores two threes right now, I'll be holy shitting.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

Great Round 1 Playoffs so far.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

Lol, come on Utah, you guys got this!


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Nuggets win, cant wait for the Lakers game tomorrow.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

Haha, I see OKC getting the win tomorrow night, should be a great game.
Utah and Denver with the best game of the playoffs thus far, even with injurys, Utah went toe to toe with Denver. We just needa recover from the injurys and get back in this shit, we got it.


----------



## KeyserSoze (Sep 23, 2005)

Garnett should be suspended but with the way the NBA is, he probably wont be


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Hey people. I'm late but the following are my 1st round predictions:

Cavs over Bulls (4-2)
Magic over Bobcats (4-0)
Hawks over Bucks (4-1)
Celtics over Heat (4-3)


Lakers over Thunder (4-1)
Spurs over Mavs (4-3)
Suns over Blazers (4-2)
Nuggets over Jazz (4-3)


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

KeyserSoze said:


> Garnett should be suspended but with the way the NBA is, he probably wont be


Lmfao what are you talking about, how can you say he deserves to be suspended if none of us even know what triggered the other guy to even get elbowed? Maybe he was possibly turning around to clear space? Maybe people were grabbing on to him? Maybe he was being cussed at or someone said something. Either way, he avoided trouble because as soon as he realized what happened, he bailed to avoid trouble.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

He elbowed him twice in the fucking face. That's a suspension.

*Edit:* Memo's out for the rest of the postseason. Jazz have no chance now.


----------



## Rated-R Champ (Nov 8, 2007)

A shame that Okur had to be injured, I was pulling for the Jazz to eliminate Denver, my least favorite team in the league.

Lakers/Thunder has been a good game so far, great defense on LA's part. Still hoping that OKC will upset them in the series, I think they've got the potential.

And, I'm waiting on my Suns to run over Portland.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Tough win for the Lakers, didn't have to be as we had a 17 point lead at one point. Oh well, a win is a win.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Dwight w/ 5 blocks in the 1st quarter :lmao

*Edit*: SIX :lmao

Note: The record is 10 in one playoff game

*Edit 2:* SEVEN


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

LOL DWIGHT DOMINATING, WOO MAGIC!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Its been a while since Jameer really had full confidence and took a game over. Good to see him turning it on at the right time.
*
Edit:* 8th block for Dwight. At this point, I'd be surprised if he doesn't set the record.

*Edit 2:* Jameer is unstoppable :lmao


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

What exactly is the record, 10? lol


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

WWF said:


> He elbowed him twice in the fucking face. That's a suspension.
> 
> *Edit:* Memo's out for the rest of the postseason. Jazz have no chance now.


Garnett should be suspended for elbowing him in the face and trying to run like a bitch. 

No Okur = Blowout wins for Denver.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Canadian said:


> What exactly is the record, 10? lol


Yep. He's at 9 w/ a ton of time to go.

*Edit:* KG's suspended 1 game


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

Fuck at KG being suspended :\ , still don't see Miami getting a win over Boston tho.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

Let's Go Suns!


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Nice, the Blazers are the only team to win on the road in the first game. Come on Portland you have 3 more in you!


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Canadian said:


> Fuck at KG being suspended :\ , still don't see Miami getting a win over Boston tho.


Not sure how you think that. Miami have a great chance to win this next game, they almost won with KG out there, and imo should be expected to win this next game with him out.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Miami have a great chance to win the _series_.

Faceplam, Phoenix lost to the Roy-less Blazers.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Glad to see the Suns lose at home to the Blazers. I'm hoping for an upset.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Agreed. Lets hope the Bulls can put up a fight today...


----------



## M.K. (Mar 12, 2006)

^They put up somewhat of a fight last time. Not to hard to see Cavs are gonna win the series. You can't just rely on Derrick Rose and expect to win against the top team.

Just imagine how good the Blazers could be if they were healthy with Greg Oden and Roy back.

So far I'm liking the Mavs and Spurs series. Pretty damn good so far.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Go Mavs. 


*


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

M.K. said:


> ^They put up somewhat of a fight last time. Not to hard to see Cavs are gonna win the series. You can't just rely on Derrick Rose and expect to win against the top team.
> 
> Just imagine how good the Blazers could be if they were healthy with Greg Oden and Roy back.
> 
> So far I'm liking the Mavs and Spurs series. Pretty damn good so far.


The if game isn't very fun anymore with the Blazers and injuries.  Unless Oden and Roy prove they can remain relatively healthy then we won't do much of anything. However, I will enjoy this team for as long as I can. They are abunch of good and likeable guys.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Well, Chicago shat the game away in the 4th.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Utah has a great shot at winning the series against Denver despite the recent injuries if they can steal home-court with a win today. I'd love to see them advance to the second round (easy win for the Lakers ).


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Jazz take Game 2 on the road, I expect Miami to do the same tonight.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Superman is the reigning Defensive Player of the Year once again.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Streaming Milwaukee atm. We aren't doing too bad. Been a game of runs so far, but we are hanging in there. Liked Gadzuric's game so far, most seem to be doing their job although Jennings and Salmons need to get hot. Kurt Thomas has been rubbish too.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

This is embarrassing.

*Edit: *Boston/Miami was so bad TNT stopped showing it and showed Portland/Phoenix.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

WTF Miami. And WTF Milwaukee, it sucks trying to hold on to false hope. Stop shooting fucking 3's. We took 23 and hit only 4! I miss Bogut


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Kobe is the man


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Kobe definitely carried the team today, but I don't care. Repeat is on the way.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Haha just saw the scorers for the Lakers. Bryant had 39, Gasol had 25 and no one else had over 6. Don't know if that's the greatest sign for the Lakers.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Nov said:


> Haha just saw the scorers for the Lakers. Bryant had 39, Gasol had 25 and no one else had over 6. Don't know if that's the greatest sign for the Lakers.


I only got to watch the 2nd half and from what I saw it was everyone but Kobe and Pau bricking open shot after open shot. Definitely not a good thing, Artest and Fisher have to make open shots if the Lakers want to get to and win the Finals.

Great defense from both teams though.


----------



## GreatMovieCritic (Dec 24, 2005)

Nov said:


> Haha just saw the scorers for the Lakers. Bryant had 39, Gasol had 25 and no one else had over 6. Don't know if that's the greatest sign for the Lakers.


Have you seen the Thunder's scoreboard? It's almost the same thing. Durant, Westbrook, and Greene are the only ones who've contributed anything. When it comes to scoreboard, I take my chances with the more experienced squad. The Lakers will be ok as long as Kobe, Gasol, and hopefully Bynum or Lamar who didn't do much pick up most of the work. Unless, the Lakers play horrible I can see them up 3-0. Good effort by Thunder, but unless they really beat up the Lakers this series is almost over. The Heat deserve to lose the series now for not taking advantage of Garnette's absence.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Cavs faltered today.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Well done Bulls and Thunder. Bulls win was a one off though, the Thunder on the other hand I think can really push the Lakers.


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

Kobe Bryant: "Both Teams Played Hard"

:lmao


----------



## born to run (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm a Thunder fan, and obviously well pleased that they pulled one back to make it 2-1.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Raven Ryder said:


> Kobe Bryant: "Both Teams Played Hard"
> 
> :lmao


He seriously said that? Pulling a Rasheed Wallace I see. 

I originally said Cavs in 5. I'm sticking to that. I knew the Bulls would steal one. They blew a big lead too, and ended up barely winning. That's pretty much the best they can play offensively. I can't see them doing that 3 more times.

The Lakers/Thunder game was good. Kobe couldn't hit a shot to save his life last night in the 4th quarter. They let him try to do too much. He was just ice cold from the field. He was overshooting last night. 

The Thunder are pretty underrated defensively, and they are so athletic. All the talk about them is Durant. He's my favorite player in the NBA (now that my old one retired) but Westbrook doesn't get enough credit. They wouldn't be where they are without him. That guy is sick. Future All Star for sure. Also, I want to see more from Harden. He was great last night. They need his production off the bench. Good to see him show up last night.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Kobe HAS to rest/get surgery on his finger(s) after the Playoffs are over, he better not be thinking of participating in the FIBA World Championships. His shot is so off, it's become almost unbearable to watch him throw up bricks all night. 

Honestly, last night showed how resilient and tough the Thunder truly are. Westbrook is a monster and Harden is beginning to show that he is a very capable 6th man. Durant's D on Kobe in the 4th was tremendous as well, as was his rebounding. The only problem for them right now is Jeff Green disappearing in the 2nd half. 

Game 3 showed that Lakers-Thunder can easily go 7 games.


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

People don't realize that OKC isn't too far from a Championship contender in the West. They have enough money to sign Chris Bosh or Joe Johnson in the off-season.

How fucking scary is that?


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Raven Ryder said:


> People don't realize that OKC isn't too far from a Championship contender in the West. They have enough money to sign Chris Bosh or Joe Johnson in the off-season.
> 
> How fucking scary is that?


Very scary, I think they need to sign Bosh because they could use some help in the front court, if they had a big man of Bosh's level paired with Durant and Westbrook I think they could definetly beat LA.


----------



## GreatMovieCritic (Dec 24, 2005)

Lakers should have won that game especially being up by double digits going into the fourth. The Thunder played well, but they did leave the door open. At least for Lakers there was more balance with the scoring. They are still holding all the cards but today's game is big would put the Thunder in a big hole. Heat are gone. Time to start planning for off season. Jazz and Nuggets. Pure heart by Jazz.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

As for today, I can see OKC tying it up for a 2-2 in the series. PHX will probably continue the lead with 3-1. Orlando will take it 3-0 and Hawks will take it 3-0.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Can Spoelstra just go now? A foul to give and what the fuck is going on? Great practice coach, great at watching videos, but terrible, terrible in-game coaching.


----------



## .Y2J (Oct 11, 2009)

spurs are looking surprisingly fresh and I think they gonna make it past Mavs


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

The Celtics look like a new team since the playoffs started.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

^They're playing us, and we have beaten them once in the last 16. Don't be fooled.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Great win for the Bucks today  Luckily it was live over here in HD. Never really looked threatened, and everyone played their role well. Looking forward to Game 4, if we can get over the line I wouldn't be suprised if this series went to 7 games. Not getting ahead of myself though.


----------



## Rated-R Champ (Nov 8, 2007)

I was disappointed that the Suns lost today, especially since we had so many opportunities to take the lead in the fourth, but it's going as I thought, as I figured Suns winning 4-2. We won't be going into a Game 7.

Glad that OKC's going hard against LA. I know they can beat the Lakers in the series, and I'm hoping the Mavs take the Spurs into seven games, because I really don't know who I'd like to face Phoenix.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Didn't watch the game but checked the box score and the Thunder had 48 free throws... Really? GTFO with that BS.


----------



## born to run (Apr 23, 2010)

woo yeah! go Thunder!


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

Myst said:


> Didn't watch the game but checked the box score and the Thunder had 48 free throws... Really? GTFO with that BS.


I think they also had like 30+ in 2nd chance points. It really seemed like more to be honest.

I never enjoyed a game like that in a long time, my Thunder went hard on LA from the opening tip. Can't be more happier than that.


----------



## GreatMovieCritic (Dec 24, 2005)

Lakers didn't stick to the game plan, and it really hasn't been touched upon by analysts, but Ron has been a bust since the trade for Trevor Ariza. Phil needs to bench him and put Lamar back in the starting lineup. Thunder have a good chance but Lakers found themselves in the same hole last year and that worked out. I am not so confident like last year though.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

After today Boston, Cleveland, San Antonio and Utah only need 1 more win. Don't think Utah and San Antonio are over the line just yet though. If Utah does make it then I've got to tip my hat off to them. Showing a lot of heart with their injuries and what not.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm loving Utah right now, pissed that the Mavs are probably gonna to lose to the Spurs, and I don't really give a shit about the East, that conference bores the hell out of me. Oh and holy hell, people are really getting behind the Thunder.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Good day to be a Bucks fan. Honestly thinking we can pull this off now. Still not expecting us to win, but if we manage to pull out a victory in Game 5, what a night it would be if we were able to win the series at home. Again, not getting ahead of myself


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Get out Charlotte. Orlando sweep the Bobcats like I called. Hopefully the Suns can get it done at home tonight.


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

Word on the street is Beasley has become trade able.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Hoping Spurs pull it off tonight, but that's being really optimistic. I just wanna win in Dallas cause of that bastard that called us dirty Mexicans. Bacsik and Cuban need a kick in the "wedding vegetables" (heard it on TopGear8*D)


----------



## GreatMovieCritic (Dec 24, 2005)

Excellent game with Bulls and Cavs. Bulls put up a pretty great effort for a team on the verge of elimination. Too bad they had no counter for Shaq, though the referees didn't help with some crappy calls against Miller and Noah. Bulls still didn't have no answer for Lebron. 

Edit: My bad Cavs and Celtics. Got excited there. LMAO


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Lakers destroying the Thunder right now.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

The Thunder woke up the sleeping giant


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

I think the Celts are far too old for the Cavs. I'd be good to see the Celts take it in 6 though, but it won't happen.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Fuck yeah Bucks. Can't wait for Game 6 on Saturday! Atlanta are CHOKING.


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Watched the Lakers replay last night. Wow did they dominate, lets hope they can keep it up for game 6


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Nov said:


> Fuck yeah Bucks. Can't wait for Game 6 on Saturday! Atlanta are CHOKING.


I am 100% pulling for you guys now. I hope you can make it through to the second round, even though you'd have a 0.1% chance.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

FX™ said:


> I am 100% pulling for you guys now. I hope you can make it through to the second round, even though you'd have a 0.1% chance.


Bucks would have to face Orlando so bring that 0.1% down to 0%. Although, the same was said of Bucks vs. Hawks (without Bogut)...

Really though, Fear the Deer!


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Fear the Deer bitch, Fear the Deer!


----------



## higgins4131 (Aug 5, 2006)

I kinda feel bad for Mark Cuban right now. But just think, if you would have re-signed Steve Nash, you might have a championship by now.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

higgins4131 said:


> I kinda feel bad for Mark Cuban right now. But just think, if you would have re-signed Steve Nash, you might have a championship by now.


Doubt it. Nash + Dirk = terrible defense and we all know defense wins championships. 

Really disappointed in the Mavs right now. They had a good shot at winning the series if it went 7. Wanted to see LA vs Dallas at the WCF. Oh well, maybe next year.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

higgins4131 said:


> I kinda feel bad for Mark Cuban right now. But just think, if you would have re-signed Steve Nash, you might have a championship by now.


Hah! Mark Cuban deserves it, the bastard is downright arrogant and should never be given a championship.

Mark Cuban needs to click my link.


----------



## GreatMovieCritic (Dec 24, 2005)

For a minute, I did actually think the Mavs would pull it out being down twenty-two but Spurs have controlled this series for the large part, and they never looked back.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Get out Dallas. That team was all hype, truth be told. Suns get it done on the road, and will meet the Spurs in the second round.

Hopefully the Lakers finish it off tonight, and I have to say fuck the Bucks, as I want Hawks/Magic.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)




----------



## Rated-R Champ (Nov 8, 2007)

Stoked that Suns put Portland away last night. The Spurs are going to be a ridiculously tough team to beat, especially given the history between both teams (don't think I'm fully over the 05-06 WCF), but I've got faith in Phoenix, and I think we can get it done in 7.


----------



## GreatMovieCritic (Dec 24, 2005)

Lakers eliminate Thunder in a gut wrenching game. Lakers were able to carry the momentum for bulk of the game. I critiqued Artest for series, but he played very well the last two games and was a factor. Durant had a tough night until the second half. Lakers bench also showed up tonight, contributed enough and gave Kobe enough of a rest. Thunder gave up the easy bucket, Kobe demands so much attention, that you had to come up to double team. Lakers move to the second round. Second round should be awesome.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Lakers moving on to the 2nd round! Gasol had a sweet putback to give us the lead with .5 seconds left and Kobe was on fire in the 3rd. Great overall game.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Sucks for OKC. They played their asses off. 

Pulling for Denver to push it to 7 games here. C'mon Chauncey!!


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Bucks really didn't bring it today, going to need to pull out something special in Game 7. Thunder just got eliminated aswell, really unlucky.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Lakers win! What a game and a nice putback by Gasol for the win.


On to Utah now.


----------



## born to run (Apr 23, 2010)

the Thunder lost


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

Wanted Thunder to win so badly. They did better than most expected this season, so at least that's a plus.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Hats off to the Thunder. As Kobe said, that squad is a serious force to reckon with in the seasons to come.

Oh what the fuck.. Jazz knock off the Nuggets in 6.


----------



## Rated-R Champ (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm disappointed that the Thunder got eliminated. I knew they could upset the Lakers, and they came very close to doing it. Just a shame things went the way they did in the last second. Next season, Thunder's going to be a ridiculous team to beat.

I am, however, glad to see the Nuggets, my least favorite team, gone already. Hoping the Jazz take it to LA.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

Nuggest should have beaten Jazz imo. Too inconsistent though. Cavs/Celtics just started. Celtics don't stand a chance unless the whole team plays well. Lebron is kinda injured though so who knows.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

2nd Round
Celtics in 6
Magic in 5
Lakers in 6
Spurs in 6


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Celts with a good first half against the Cavs though.

Also imagine the Thunder next year if they are able to get Bosh. Westbrook, Durant, Green and Bosh all in the same lineup, aswell as a bunch of good young kids and role players. Exciting stuff.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Can someone tell me exactly how long from now the Bucks/Hawks game 7 starts. Long story short, it appears to be a midday game, but I just want to make sure as that would mean it would be at 3am over here. So yeah if someone could let me know exactly when it starts from exactly from this post then I would appreciate it.


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

Celts dominate the whole first half and play this terrible coming out in the 2nd? Anyone see how bad those shots are that they've been taking. get that bum Pearce on the bench.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Nov said:


> Can someone tell me exactly how long from now the Bucks/Hawks game 7 starts. Long story short, it appears to be a midday game, but I just want to make sure as that would mean it would be at 3am over here. So yeah if someone could let me know exactly when it starts from exactly from this post then I would appreciate it.


*1 PM Eastern Time, Nov.*


----------



## GreatMovieCritic (Dec 24, 2005)

Celtics Cavs Game was another classic example of not sticking to the game plan. You keep Lebron and Shaq out of the game for the first half and even to fourth quarter. Terrible shot selection, and terrible passes, sad to watch actually. At least one bright spot you come out of here is that the Celtics can definitely match the Cavs. Definitely not the mismatch that a couple of people are making it out to be.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

That actually works well then. Will be able to watch the EPL then the game  Was thinking I would miss it due to school. Should be awesome. Game 6 just proved though that we can't win if Salmons or Jennings don't fire. Fingers crossed.


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

Bad ending to the Bucks season. I really wanted to see them beat Atlanta.
Rooting for the Jazz over LA


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Yeah Lakers, Kobe sure knows how to finish a game


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

Well atleast the Bucks main evented on ABC on a Sunday. That should count for something.

Hopefully we see more Buck, Thunder, Bobcat, Grizzlie games on TNT, ESPN and ABC.


----------



## Rated-R Champ (Nov 8, 2007)

Glad the Hawks won. They're my pick for upsetting the East, even though it's not all that likely. Still, anything's possible.

And Jazz, shame they weren't able to finish strong today. I'd like for them to go over LA.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

I was expecting a blowout and it could have been one if it wasn't for the damn bench. We really gotta fix it up after the season is over.


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

The Jazz would have won if it wasn't for that shitty no call on the pick and roll with Boozer towards the end.


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

Jazz completely blew it in the 4th. I'll be rooting for the celts again tonight, let's see if they can stick with Rondo running in the paint.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Rondo dominated tonight and Rasheed actually showed up for a game for the first time since... he was signed. Can't believe Celtics won that game despite the discrepancy in free throws & fouls (Celts shot 18, Cavs shot 38 & Celts had 31 fouls, Cavs had 16). That probably wont happen again at the Boston Garden and if Celts can keep up they're play, they have a great chance at an 'upset'.

I think this is the first time I'm actually rooting for the Celtics.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Too much to ask for a win on the road, maybe Wednesday, after all we were the only sub rank 4 team to get to round 2. they put up a fight though.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

HardKoR said:


> Too much to ask for a win on the road, maybe Wednesday, after all we were the *only sub rank 4 team to get to round 2*. they put up a fight though.


Utah Jazz.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Myst said:


> Utah Jazz.


You are indeed correct now that I looked it up, but I asked my bro he must have forgot.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

This aint Boston from two years ago, but its the closest they have looked to that team...Honestly, only team that can really beat Boston in my eyes is Boston..Too many forth quarter collapses this year otherwise they'd probably be the 1 seed. If they can play 4 quarters, they can win the whole thing


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Wow the hawks recieved quite the anal pounding today.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

lmao @ Atlanta losing by 43. Perhaps another sweep?


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

Rock Bottom said:


> lmao @ Atlanta losing by 43. Perhaps another sweep?


Or perhaps Mike Woodson shaving his eyebrows as a distraction again?


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

Another strong win for the magic. I really don't like this team, but man they've been dominate.


----------



## SaveMeY2Jericho (Nov 22, 2009)

With the way things are going, i could see a repeat finals w/ the Magic v. Lakers.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

SaveMeY2Jericho said:


> With the way things are going, i could see a repeat finals w/ the Magic v. Lakers.


I really hope thats how it goes. Magic are the best match up for the Lakers and I want to see Kobe get that 5th ring (16 for LA, one shy of Boston).


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

I gotta root for the underdogs. A magic/La finals would be boring.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

I cant stand the Spurs consistent inconsistencies. It just all feel apart at the end. 

So they say no one has ever come back from a 3-0 deficit, hey anything can happen.

Oh btw I'm off to look for a Leprechaun, a smurf, and a unicorn for a card game I've been planning.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Tbh I am praying Phoenix can somehow upset the Lakers in the conference finals as unless something strange happens that should be the next round matchup. The Lakers are unbelievably boring, and I really wouldn't mind seeing anyone win but them. Don't mind who makes it in the East, although it appears to be either the Magic or Cavs.

As for the Bucks for next season. We need to trade Redd at all costs, Bell aswell. Brezec, Jackson, Ivey are welcome to leave aswell, but it doesn't really matter. Stackhouse is a strange one as his experience is important, and he is a capable scorer, rebounder and passer. However his shooting percentage and his turnovers makes me think he's offladable. Although I wouldn't be against him staying, I wouldn't be upset to see him go. Gadzuric needs to be traded if possible as his near $7 million a year contract is a joke, although he probably would have a role to play he's no where near worth that. Thomas should be renewed, but only on a minimum salary, not sure how much longer he can go on. I think we need to sign a big man, a starting PF. We lack any real presence inside apart from Bogut, and having to play Mbah a Moute and Ilyasova basically permanently as power forwards isn't good. If we can't sign one we need to draft one. Apart from that we MUST keep Salmons. Our record from when he was traded from the Bulls to the end of the season was terrific, and he is crucial if we want to be able to make a winning score.

Keepers:
Bogut
Delfino
Ilyasova
Jennings
Mbah a Moute
Ridnour
Salmons
Stackhouse
Thomas

If Redd, Bell and Gadzuric were somehow all offloaded (i wish) then that would leave us with a lot of salary cap space for free agents and such. Add 2 or 3 rookies (including the 15th pick) and that's a solid team. Of course in reality Redd, Bell and Gadzuric are all likely to stay, so there goes that theory. But either way the future looks bright.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Lakers/Cavs final would be far from boring, even though the Lakers would still win because the one man that can guard James well in the NBA is Kobe. The only way I think the Lakers may lose this year is if Celtics start playing really good consistently and manage to get to finals. Any other result leds to Kobe getting his 5th ring.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Gonna pull for Phoenix and Orlando for the finals, Kobe has plenty of rings and "the Big Doobie" I mean Shaq doesn't deserve another ring for being passed around the league like a joint. Spurs just fell apart this round.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Nov said:


> Tbh I am praying Phoenix can somehow upset the Lakers in the conference finals as unless something strange happens that should be the next round matchup. The Lakers are unbelievably boring, and I really wouldn't mind seeing anyone win but them. Don't mind who makes it in the East, although it appears to be either the Magic or Cavs.
> 
> As for the Bucks for next season. We need to trade Redd at all costs, Bell aswell. Brezec, Jackson, Ivey are welcome to leave aswell, but it doesn't really matter. Stackhouse is a strange one as his experience is important, and he is a capable scorer, rebounder and passer. However his shooting percentage and his turnovers makes me think he's offladable. Although I wouldn't be against him staying, I wouldn't be upset to see him go. Gadzuric needs to be traded if possible as his near $7 million a year contract is a joke, although he probably would have a role to play he's no where near worth that. Thomas should be renewed, but only on a minimum salary, not sure how much longer he can go on. I think we need to sign a big man, a starting PF. We lack any real presence inside apart from Bogut, and having to play Mbah a Moute and Ilyasova basically permanently as power forwards isn't good. If we can't sign one we need to draft one. Apart from that we MUST keep Salmons. Our record from when he was traded from the Bulls to the end of the season was terrific, and he is crucial if we want to be able to make a winning score.
> 
> ...


Redd can opt out this summer, so we'll see what happens there. I doubt he does, though. If he doesn't, he's not getting traded and the Bucks will likely let his contract run out. I really don't see any market for perhaps the most injury-prone player in the league, who doesn't really help his team at all. Don't be surprised if Stack retires, either. Ridnour is a free agent, so I can see him going somewhere like LA where they could use a starting-caliber PG, not Fisher's old ass and Dumbo. I'm not really sure about Gadzuric, since I don't know anything about the guy or how the front office views him. Bell may be moved, since Milwaukee never used him until Redd was injured, and even then wasn't played a lot. They don't seem very high on him. He seems like the odd man out, but if they can't keep Ridnour, Bell very well may stay.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Magic look likes the Cavs from like year..Look great the 1st two series, and what will probably happen is they get beat in the conference finals..Josh Smith quit 1 minute into the game so its pretty safe this series is over in 4

Suns surprised me, but Im more surprised in Richard Jefferson. He's fell off the face off the earth since going to the Spurs. That was a waste


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

WWF said:


> Redd can opt out this summer, so we'll see what happens there. I doubt he does, though. If he doesn't, he's not getting traded and the Bucks will likely let his contract run out. I really don't see any market for perhaps the most injury-prone player in the league, who doesn't really help his team at all. Don't be surprised if Stack retires, either. Ridnour is a free agent, so I can see him going somewhere like LA where they could use a starting-caliber PG, not Fisher's old ass and Dumbo. I'm not really sure about Gadzuric, since I don't know anything about the guy or how the front office views him. Bell may be moved, since Milwaukee never used him until Redd was injured, and even then wasn't played a lot. They don't seem very high on him. He seems like the odd man out, but if they can't keep Ridnour, Bell very well may stay.


Nah Bell was a starter only a few seasons ago and averaged near 10 points a game. However I think towards the end of the season, when he wasn't even being played, the staff realized he doesn't offer a hell of a lot to the team and come playoffs would be more of a hinderence than a help. His shooting percentage is lackluster and his rebound and assist numbers are extremely low. Defensively he is strong however, but he's going to be paid close to 8 million next season. Eh, we'll see. Also Gadzuric only played 10 minutes per game in 32 outings this season. Waste of 7 million.


----------



## Rated-R Champ (Nov 8, 2007)

Damn, Salt Lake City is Heartbreak City tonight with Jazz losing. So close to keeping hopes of an upset alive. Oh well, Lakers and Suns should be a tremendous series, one I know we can win if we go all out.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

lol @ that Jazz finish, series right there. I give the Jazz credit though, atleast they're not pulling an Atlanta.



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Lakers/Cavs final would be far from boring, even though the Lakers would still win because the one man that can guard James well in the NBA is Kobe. The only way I think the Lakers may lose this year is if Celtics start playing really good consistently and manage to get to finals. Any other result leds to Kobe getting his 5th ring.


He said Magic/Lakers. No normal person would call Kobe/Lebron boring.


----------



## GreatMovieCritic (Dec 24, 2005)

Lakers are anything but boring come on now. These games are exciting. Everybody saying they can't win again, and yet they are right there again. Can't believe Wes missed a wide open tip in, he'll have nightmares ala Courtney Lee in the finals last year. Smooth sailing for the Lakers now. "Los Suns" will be good competition. The Kobe factor can't be ignored. I think the Celtics can still pull out something against the Cavs but seeing them dominated in a game they should have won is anything but inspirational.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Jazz have mastered the choke job...


Boston/Cleveland looks like it'll go at least 6...Even if Boston loses today and the series, they've clearly been the better team imo..If Pierce have showed up they'd easily be up 3-0


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

Even if Pierce showed up for game 3 I don't see how they would have won that game, they could have been up 3-1 though if they wouldn't have choked in game 1.

I wonder if the Magic having an easy road through the playoffs will hurt them in the east conf. finals since their opponents will be playoff tested.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

^^I say that because Pierce scoring takes energy away from LeBron..LeBron scored 21 in that first quarter of game 3. If Pierce scored 15 in that quarter, the outcome would've been different in my eyes because LeBron would've had to work harder to do the damage he did...The minute LeBron got started it was over because nobody on Boston could match what he did


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*This just in.... that Rajon Rondo is pretty good. 



*


----------



## DBro (Mar 28, 2010)

Chosen said:


> Even if Pierce showed up for game 3 I don't see how they would have won that game, they could have been up 3-1 though if they wouldn't have choked in game 1.
> 
> I wonder if the Magic having an easy road through the playoffs will hurt them in the east conf. finals since their opponents will be playoff tested.



I dont think it will hurt them at all. They have the experience in going to a final last year. Its pretty much a toss up between the Magic and LeBron. If Pietrus/Carter/Lewis/Barnes can keep Lebron in check the Magic will win in six.


----------



## DBro (Mar 28, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *This just in.... that Rajon Rondo is pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> *


Actually that was just in... this time last year


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

DBro said:


> Actually that was just in... this time last year


*Actually it was in when he was at Kentucky... ya hurr me?



And One-Eyed Nash is pretty damn good too. *


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

It was bound to happen, The Suns just wanted it more and I don't think the Spurs put in the effort. I just hope Phoenix can stick it to LA.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

I wouldn't say a sweep was bound to happen. Many had the series going to seven. Age caught up with the Spurs and they weren't able to match up with a new Suns team that was much stronger all around. I expect a good Western Conference Final once the Lakers move on as well.


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

Expect the Spurs to sign this guy to a sexy looking contract for next season.


----------



## Rated-R Champ (Nov 8, 2007)

I honestly never expected that we would sweep the Spurs going into the series, but man, they really worked hard for the victory. Great job Suns, and I'm confident that we won't stop at the Western Finals. The Lakers are a strong team, but we can beat them. I predict Suns in 7.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

I HOPE Suns in 7.


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

So, I'm expecting tonight to be Joe Johnson's last game as a Hawk.

Oh...Just in case anyone cares, Ricky Rubio's FC Barcelona won the Euroleague title yesterday over Linas Kleiza and Josh Childress's Olympiakos. Former Grizzlies guard Juan Carlos Navarro took home MVP.

Ya'll should get into the Euroleague...Chances are half of the NBA's roster might end up there if they don't get this CBA shit done ASAP.


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

Would LOVE to see the Suns in the Finals. 

What's with all the mismatched series? Cavs/Celts is the only series that has been worth watching imo.


----------



## DBro (Mar 28, 2010)

Raven Ryder said:


> So, I'm expecting tonight to be Joe Johnson's last game as a Hawk.
> 
> Oh...Just in case anyone cares, Ricky Rubio's FC Barcelona won the Euroleague title yesterday over Linas Kleiza and Josh Childress's Olympiakos. Former Grizzlies guard Juan Carlos Navarro took home MVP.
> 
> Ya'll should get into the Euroleague...Chances are half of the NBA's roster might end up there if they don't get this CBA shit done ASAP.


Yea they already have alot of NBA talent in the Euroleague.


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

Magic will most likely sweep tonight, will probably be tougher for the Lakers to do the same but they will advance to the west finals (whether it be tonight or not). Lakers/Suns should be an interesting series but I don't see the Suns being able to match the Lakers size.

On the east I feel that the Magic are the best all around team but I want to see how they handle adversity once they actually face it in these finals.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Get out Hawks. Magic sweep Atlanta to remain a perfect 8-0 in the playoffs.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Wow the Hawks just looked pathetic.


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

Lakers continue the 2nd round sweep trend.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow, 3 sweeps in the Quarter Finals? Feel really bad for Jazz, oh well. At least my Magics and Suns are keeping strong and hanging in there. Phoenix/Lakers should be quite good.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Hawks swept 2 years straight...that team gotta break up, they have too many chemistry issues


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

Three sweeps in the conference semis is pretty surprising. Quite shocked at how well the Celtics are playing. They looked dead towards the end of the year. At this point, I'm rooting for a Magic/Suns final.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Cavs/Suns or Magic/Suns finals is what im looking for.


----------



## DBro (Mar 28, 2010)

Magic in six over the Cavs
Lakers in 6 over the Suns
This year Magic take it home


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm loving every second of this Cavs game. Hopefully the Celtics can win Game 6 at home.


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

Great win for the Celtics. A total team effort. What was wrong with LeBron though?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Celtics havent looked this good since the 2007 finals...They are clicking at the right time, and as healthy as they have been probably all year


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

Let's see if the Celtics let the Cavs back in it like they did with Orlando last year. Hopefully the media don't start making excuse for Lebron and his "injured" elbow when it's just clear that the Celtics have been playing superior ball.


----------



## W-W-E (May 12, 2010)

Lakers win! What a game and a nice putback by Gasol for the win.


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

After last night's game, Lebron is coming to NY. Win or lose. Even he gets the ring.

You get beaten by 30 points to a team with less younger and talented guys? Plus, LeBron seemed lost and uninterested. Hell, even the Cavs fans booed the shit out of them. If they lose in Boston, It's the end of this Championship era.

And most importantly, they lost because they play Half-court to much. Charlies Barkley said it, the Cavs have to play in a running style of offense to win against bigger and slower teams and they don't do it. 

Where would Lebron play in a running style of offense?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Agreed but not on the win part. Win the championship, he stays. Anything else, he's gone.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Raven Ryder said:


> *After last night's game, Lebron is coming to NY. *Win or lose. Even he gets the ring.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

You wish.

LeBron is really stupid if he goes to NY. If he doesn't win a ring this year (not looking good atm) then it will be interesting to see if he stays in Cleveland or not. But, why the fuck would he go to NY? He wants a ring. He'll have to rebuild again, which is just pointless. It's going to set him back another few years before they are even in contention. He's being compared to Jordan though (which is a huge joke) and you need rings to live up to those expectations. At least 6 to be exact. You tell me he's going to go to that joke of a team? Good look at getting a title then. Bring people to Cleveland, that's the only solution. Just keep trying. 

I don't think he's going anywhere, regardless. The only one that will be history if the Cavs get eliminated is Mike Brown. He's not even the coach of that team anyway. Everyone knows LeBron is.


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

I think Lebron's main goal is to become a billionaire and build up his brand and he probably believes that he can only do that in a big city market. If he was about rings he would showed some leadership and effort last night or at least take responsibility for what happened instead of his "I've spoiled people with my play. When you've only had 3 bad games in 7 years it's easy to point them out" BS he spewed at the press conference.


----------



## DBro (Mar 28, 2010)

His only two options are Chicago and Cleveland. Cleveland can pay him the most and Chicago will get him a ring faster. Going to New York is just a waste of time. Unless somehow they could bring in Dirk, Ray Allen, and possibly Joe Johnson to play with LeBron, but nothing so far will beat playing with Rose and Noah in Chitown


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> But, why the fuck would he go to NY?


To revive the Knick franchise, and he knows that he can bring Wade or Bosh with him. Regarding the MJ comparison, six rings or not, the guy can go down as the greatest player to play the game of basketball when it's all said and done.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Mr. Perfect said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> You wish.
> 
> ...


Everything about this post is hilariously stupid. It's pretty sad that you wasted your time writing three paragraphs when you're clearly talking out of your ass. The part I put in bold is especially hilarious. Cleveland has absolutely no future. No cap space, no good prospects that they could trade to bring in real talent. Just a bunch of role players that don't deliver when it matters. 

The only reason why LeBron should stay in Cleveland is because he's from Ohio. That's it, there is no future there. They're only going to get worse from here. He'd be much better off going to NY, Chicago, Jersey, LA or Miami. At least those teams have some intriguing prospects and a few have the ability to bring him and a sidekick in. Something he never had in Cleveland, well he could have but they let him go to Utah.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Also, 'set him back another few years before they are even in contention'? Knicks would be an immediate contender in the East with Lebron on the team. If anything you should know that it can be done when the guy single-handedly took the Cavs to the Finals in '07, with no supporting cast whatsoever. Also, let's not forget the fact that he would have T-Mac on his side, as well as Wade or Bosh (potentially) among others, so yeah.


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm not a Lebron fan, but all these talks and the heat he has going on now I believe will push him out of Cleveland. I think he would have better success with the Cavs than the other choices, but he's hard headed and wants to show people up, imo.
Go Celts.


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

DBro said:


> His only two options are Chicago and Cleveland. Cleveland can pay him the most and Chicago will get him a ring faster. Going to New York is just a waste of time. Unless somehow they could bring in Dirk, Ray Allen, and possibly Joe Johnson to play with LeBron, but nothing so far will beat playing with Rose and Noah in Chitown


I can't see the Bulls getting a ring with Lebron. I think the Bulls would have better luck going after Joe Johnson or Wade.


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

Lebron can get a triple double in every single game for the rest of his career, if he doesn't win a few rings he'll never be in the conversation of "best ever". He won't be a contender with the Knicks right away (the East is no longer a wasteland like it was in 2007 where he took the Cavs to the finals)but he would be in NY where he could build up his brand and make more money which he seems intent on doing.

I don't think any one team will get any combinations of Lebron/Wade, Lebron/Bosh, or Wade/Bosh. Boozer would prob. be the 2nd man in those combinations.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Rock Bottom said:


> Also, 'set him back another few years before they are even in contention'? Knicks would be an immediate contender in the East with Lebron on the team. If anything you should know that it can be done when the guy single-handedly took the Cavs to the Finals in '07, with no supporting cast whatsoever.


The East was weak that year. Detroit and Cleveland were the only decent teams in the conference. The Cavs beat a Wizards team without Arenas and Butler. They also beat a New Jersey team that wasn't very good. I just don't know how my Pistons lost to that team. We were better than them. I guess it was because no one could guard LeBron, plus "Boobie" Gibson had the series of his life. He killed us in 2 of those games they won. Specifically, the last one. LBJ had help against us, except for that "one' game. :no:

Boston wasn't there yet, and Orlando wasn't as good as they are now. I didn't mean contention for the playoffs. I meant legit contention for an NBA title. You think they'll be a legit contender for the NBA title in his first year with another team? Especially if it's the Knicks? Please. Orlando is going to be tough to get by the next few years. That team is deep as hell. Chicago also needs one more piece to be a Top 4-5 team in the East. Rose is great, and Noah has improved a lot in the past few years. I thought Boston was getting old, but obviously they aren't slouches either. 

Don't give me that T-Mac bullshit either. Mr. "Can't get out the first round." Plus, he's washed up and he can't stay healthy for a whole season. You should be mentioning David Lee if you're talking about any supporting cast he would have there. Lee was by far the best player on the Knicks this season. I don't think Wade and LeBron could co-exist on the same team. Both players being in their prime right now? I don't know about that. You think they would both want the spotlight. Bosh, and LeBron would be a better fit. I could see that happening, potentially.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Fuck off. You'll be looking like a retard when he stays in Cleveland.


:lmao

Mr.Perfect red repped me but didn't respond to my post. I guess that means I styled on him doesn't it? 

Please point out where I said that LeBron is leaving Cleveland buddy.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> :lmao
> 
> Mr.Perfect red repped me but didn't respond to my post. I guess that means I styled on him doesn't it?
> 
> Please point out where I said that LeBron is leaving Cleveland buddy.


I got green repped for that same post, so it didn't matter what you thought of it. You called my post stupid, yet didn't back it up. You only pointed out the one sentence which I'll admit I forgot to delete. That was stupid, but I think the rest of my points were logical. Some of it was probably taken out of context. 

I don't need to address you. You crying about the red rep? I'll keep it coming your way bud. What do you think red rep is for anyway? It's because I disagreed with your post. I was trying to explain (maybe badly) why he shouldn't go to NY. I know you didn't say that. I said that to you because it would make me look better if he actually stayed in Cleveland. Instead of your points on to why he shouldn't stay with the Cavs. 

Ahh man. I'm getting deja vu already to the other forum.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Mr. Perfect said:


> I got green repped for that same post, so it didn't matter what you thought of it. You called my post stupid, yet didn't back it up. You only pointed out the one sentence which I'll admit I forgot to delete. That was stupid, but I think the rest of my points were logical. Some of it was probably taken out of context.
> 
> I don't need to address you. You crying about the red rep? I'll keep it coming your way bud. What do you think red rep is for anyway? It's because I disagreed with your post. I was trying to explain (maybe badly) why he shouldn't go to NY. I know you didn't say that. I said that to you because it would make me look better if he actually stayed in Cleveland. Instead of your points on to why he shouldn't stay with the Cavs.
> 
> Ahh man. I'm getting deja vu already to the other forum.


Who's crying about red rep? Do you think that I actually that any sane person cares about it? I thought that it was hilarious that you were so butthurt that you felt the need to do it. Keep it coming, I love getting a good laugh.

I'll break down why your post was stupid point by point, just for you.



> But, why the fuck would he go to NY? He wants a ring.


1. Two max free agents. The Knicks will be able to bring in a sidekick for LeBron. Whichever one of these free agents LeBron wants can be talked into joining the team. Bosh, Johnson, Wade(way less likely) etc. All championship teams have at least two All Stars. The Knicks will be able to get that for LeBron.

2. Players with potential. Outside of Hickson who in my opinion is nothing more than a glorified Chris Wilcox, the current Cavaliers have no players who are going to get any better. Most of their players (Mo,West,Varejao) have already peaked and aren't going to get any better. On the Knicks although not the best crop of young talent do have some talented players. Gallinari, Chandler, Douglas and Walker have all shown that they are capable scorers. Chandler and Douglas are both very good defenders and Gallo has shown that he is willing to improve by taking on the toughest defensive assignments late in the season.

3. A sexier market. In New York it would be a lot easier to bring in free agents. This off season the Cavs wanted both Ariza and Artest and both chose to join other teams. Everyone knows that players don't want to play in Cleveland. The Cavs will continue to struggle because of their inability to woo free agents. LeBron will be able to build a team the way that he wants it.

He'll also have the opportunity to make more money than he already does. This is debatable, but I believe that LeBron needs to play in a bigger market to become a billionaire athlete like he wants to be.



> He'll have to rebuild again, which is just pointless. It's going to set him back another few years before they are even in contention.


Okay, and who's to say that it won't take a few years to contend in Cleveland again? Shaq is done and Z might be retiring. Cleveland has gone 7 years without even coming close to winning a title. You really think that they're going to win one next year with this team? I don't. If I was LeBron I'd much rather be paired with another superstar and some nice roleplayer.



> He's being compared to Jordan though (which is a huge joke) and you need rings to live up to those expectations. At least 6 to be exact. You tell me he's going to go to that joke of a team?


Let's worry about this guy getting one title before we start talking about 6. The idea of this guy winning 6 titles in NY is just as ludicrous as the idea of him winning 6 on a team that has never won a title.

Bottom line, stupid post.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

What you fail to realize is that I was mainly venting/bitching about not wanting him to go to NY. I'd rather have LeBron on any other team besides the Knicks. I don't want that franchise to be revived at all. My only really serious point in the post was the Jordan thing. I don't like the comparisons with LeBron being called "the greatest of all time" which some have said prematurely. He's great, but what makes a legacy in mostly all sports? It's the championships. Until he gets one, the comparisons to Jordan need to stop. He's nowhere near as clutch, and he doesn't have the fire MJ had in the playoffs. Anyway, nice try. I could seriously debate you if I wanted (and actually made a legitimate post), but I'm not going to waste my time. 

So, on to the game tonight. I want to see that fire from LeBron. He'll shut up critics if he puts up at least 35+ points, and gets the W. If he bombs again tonight...:lmao


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Mr. Perfect said:


> What you fail to realize is that I was mainly venting/bitching about not wanting him to go to NY. I'd rather have LeBron on any other team besides the Knicks. I don't want that franchise to be revived at all. My only really serious point in the post was the Jordan thing. I don't like the comparisons with LeBron being called "the greatest of all time" which some have said prematurely. He's great, but what makes a legacy in mostly all sports? It's the championships. Until he gets one, the comparisons to Jordan need to stop. He's nowhere near as clutch, and he doesn't have the fire MJ had in the playoffs. Anyway, nice try. I could seriously debate you if I wanted (and actually made a legitimate post), but I'm not going to waste my time.
> 
> So, on to the game tonight. I want to see that fire from LeBron. He'll shut up critics if he puts up at least 35+ points, and gets the W. If he bombs again tonight...:lmao



What a hilarious cop out. Yeah, you don't want to debate me, more like you realize that you're wrong and that your arguments were baseless and borderline retarded. "My only really serious point". :lmao Your last post said that all your points were legitimate barring one, that you "forgot to delete". That also makes me laugh because it implies that you were spewing even more bullshit that even you knew was dumb. I wish I could have seen that. You're a fucking joke kid, don't come back in here.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

I haven't bothered to read all the LeBron posts for the most part so if I repeat anything else says, I'll say I'm sorry in advance. 

I'm a diehard Celtics fan, but LeBron quit on his team, plain and simple. One comparison between LeBron and Jordan...Jordan would not have quit on his team even if no one else was stepping up. Jordan would have pushed to win no matter what and busted his ass trying. I know Colin Cowturd the other day on ESPN Radio said that LeBron was making a statement by his play that he needed better personnel, but there's a time and a place for that and you don't make that move in the biggest game of your season. He got off easy by the Cleveland fans and press, he pulls that in NYC he will be ripped to shreds. 

Why I don't see him going to New York...that franchise is a mess right now. Cleveland might not be in the best position right now, but if you go to the Knicks or the Nets for that matter you're starting over from scratch. The ownership right now haven't been making the brightest decisions. At least Cleveland was trying to field a winner so he'd stay. 

He'd be better off on a team that is in a position to need one or two more pieces to be a winner. Chicago, Phoenix, even re-signing with the Cavs would be better options. Hell, I could see him going to the Lakers. After this season they're going to want to free up cap space and Kobe isn't the player he once was. Kobe-LeBron would be a heck of a combo. And he'd get all the props he'd want in Tinseltown every bit as much in the Big Apple. 

I wouldn't be opposed to LeBron also signing with the Celtics. Ray Allen is a FA after this year, ditto with Michael Finley and Nate Robinson. I'd like to keep Robinson but he really would need to have a more defined role, so getting rid of those three right there frees up $24 million. LeBron can give Garnett help with the inside game and a another option for Rajon Rondo to dish off to. He wins a couple of titles in Boston, they'd rename Kenmore Square after him. 

Anyway, I call my shot...Celtics end the season for the Cavs, don't matter if LeBron puts up 70 tonight.


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

Get em Celtics.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lebron might wanna book his reservations for Mars cause there's no where he can hide on earth from this embarrassment. Nice MVP.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

What is Lebron gonna give as an excuse this time... he had the points and plenty of boards. What a great MVP.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

There is no excuse for *9* turnovers. He'll never be the best player in the NBA until he can perform in the postseason under pressure.


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

Alright Celtics! The better TEAM won. Kevin Garnett looks fresh, and :lmao at the "New York Knicks" chant.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Despite the to's LeBron's stat sheet is nice, especially if this is his last game with the Cavs..He almost had a 20-20-15 game..I can't knock LeBron tonight

Best team defense left in the playoffs...I'll be shocked if Boston doesnt win it all


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I think LeBron wants to win. Chicago is a great opportunity to win.

Rose, LBJ, Noah. Throw in hopefully Chris Bosh...that's a legitimate title contender.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Not sure if Lebron can play with Rose. Unless Rose takes a backseat and be more of a point guard.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

LeBron filled up the boxscore with almost a 30/20/10 game but the problem was no one else showed up. I felt that LeBron needed a 40 or even 50 point night for the Cavs to pull off the win tonight but he never really got it going. 

Oh well, LeBrpn to the Knicks! Also, I'm expecting a Finals rematch between Lakers and Magic now, with the same result of course.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Not sure if Lebron can play with Rose. Unless Rose takes a backseat and be more of a point guard.


I don't think that is a problem.

LBJ can play without the ball. In a limited sample, Rose can play off teh ball. I think they'll be fine sharing the ball.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I think Lebron to the Bulls would be the best case scenario, but me being a malevolent person, I hope Lebron never gets a NBA championship.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

We welcome Lebron to Jersey with open arms. <3


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Maybe he should stay, hell it took David Robinson almost 10 years to get his ring. One man can't carry a team on his own.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Chad Ford said:


> Boston Celtics fans were chanting "New York Knicks" during Thursday's Game 6 every time that LeBron James went to the foul line. Maybe they should've been chanting "Chicago Bulls."
> 
> Within minutes of the Cleveland Cavaliers' elimination at the hands of the Celtics, the speculation about LeBron James' next destination resumed in full force.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rose would definitely have to go for Wade to come into town with Lebron. There was talk of something like that. Wade's from Chicago and they asked him what if he would wanna play with Lebron and he said he would love too.

Only thing the Knicks can offer is "New York" and the spotlight that is New York. The team itself? Shhiiit.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

The Bulls with Wade/Rose/James plus Joekim as a role player will be immense.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

GD™ said:


> We welcome Lebron to Jersey with open arms. <3


LeBron & Brook Lopez FTW.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Rose would definitely have to go for Wade to come into town with Lebron. There was talk of something like that. Wade's from Chicago and they asked him what if he would wanna play with Lebron and he said he would love too.
> 
> Only thing the Knicks can offer is "New York" and the spotlight that is New York. The team itself? Shhiiit.


I don't think it'll happen. But if it did, they'd still be fine.

But you would never get rid of Rose (or someone of his caliber) for a player like Wade.

Wade's got a lot of wear and tear on his body...while Rose hasn't even entered his prime yet.


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

I don't see Rose/Lebron being able to co-exist with each needing the ball in their hands most of the time, let alone a Rose/Lebron/Wade combo.

I don't know why Lebron would go to Chicago where he would ALWAYS be under the shadow of MJ. Though the prospect of Phil coaching Kobe/Lakers against his old team with Lebron in the finals would be pretty epic, that is if Lebron can actually lead a team to the finals.

Anywho, unless the Suns upset the Lakers, we will have a finals rematch from either 08 or 09. I personally would rather have Lakers/Celtics simply because those teams don't like each other.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Lethal has done this alot, but this is the first time I'm going to do it.


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

Headliner said:


> Only thing the Knicks can offer is "New York" and the spotlight that is New York. The team itself? Shhiiit.


Don't be naive my brotha. 

New York offers: 

-Cap space for Wade, Bosh, Johnson, Boozer. Whoever you like.

-A system that would have kept the Cavs in the playoffs. LeBron couldn't do anything cause of the Celtic defense? In that case what do you do? You play Run n Gun basketball. Mike D would be able to get Lebron out of defensive plans by setting up individual plays considering ever All Star player on Team USA called him a Genius at Offensive Plays. So, he could alter a defensive plans for teams like Boston or LA...Something Mike Brown failed to do.

-Young Talent. Gallo (whom LBJ was impressed by according to him), Chandler, Douglas, Walker.

-And T-Mac. Who has said, he would take less money to play with LBJ or Bosh.

-If Bosh or Boozer don't sign with NY. They always have David Lee who ain't no pretender and probably could help James more than half of his current roster has this season.


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

Okay, I know double posting isn't allowed buttt....News of the day:

-Mike Woodson has been fired.

-Mike Brown is expected to be next. Reports earlier claimed he was gone but Dan Gilbert confirmed otherwise but he is on the hot seat.

New rumor/report broke just hours ago: Delonte West has been sleeping with LeBron's mom which is why James played so unfocused.

http://wcwpsports.blogspot.com/2010/05/west-sleeping-with-lebrons-mom-reason.html

You take can that with a grain of salt but...Delonte is not exactly an angel.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

The Knicks are run by the Dolan family and they've run that franchise into the ground. Not to mention horrible trades and FA acquisitions like Eddy Curry, Stevie Francis, Stephon Marbury, Penny Hardaway, etc. And the only players that seem to be any good end up getting traded away (Trevor Ariza and Nate Robinson as examples). It begs the question...does LeBron want to win or does he want the money and other perks with coming to NYC (such as Scores strip club has offered him free lap dances for life if he comes to the Knicks). To quote that eloquent philosopher Peanut, "You can polish up a turd, but it's still a turd." And right now the Knicks are that big turd circling the toilet. 

LeBron could be the NBA's version of A-Rod...going just for the big payday as opposed to the ring(s).


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

BruiserKC said:


> The Knicks are run by the Dolan family and they've run that franchise into the ground. *Not to mention horrible trades and FA acquisitions like Eddy Curry, Stevie Francis, Stephon Marbury, Penny Hardaway, etc.* And the only players that seem to be any good end up getting traded away (Trevor Ariza and Nate Robinson as examples). It begs the question...does LeBron want to win or does he want the money and other perks with coming to NYC (such as Scores strip club has offered him free lap dances for life if he comes to the Knicks). To quote that eloquent philosopher Peanut, "You can polish up a turd, but it's still a turd." And right now the Knicks are that big turd circling the toilet.
> 
> LeBron could be the NBA's version of A-Rod...going just for the big payday as opposed to the ring(s).



Yeah, since all that matters now. I guess that LeBron won't be resigning with Cleveland because of the Larry Hughes signing, the Boozer thing, drafting Luke Jackson and the Jiri Welsch trade. You know, since stuff that happened 5 years ago is so relevant to the team that will be playing in 2010-11

Has Nate Robinson even played for the Celtics in the playoffs? What a loss that was, I'm sure that LeBron would love to have a 5'9 SG with no PG skills. Every championship team needs one of those. /sarcasm


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> Yeah, since all that matters now. I guess that LeBron won't be resigning with Cleveland because of the Larry Hughes signing, the Boozer thing, drafting Luke Jackson and the Jiri Welsch trade. You know, since stuff that happened 5 years ago is so relevant to the team that will be playing in 2010-11
> 
> Has Nate Robinson even played for the Celtics in the playoffs? What a loss that was, I'm sure that LeBron would love to have a 5'9 SG with no PG skills. Every championship team needs one of those. /sarcasm


^ What he said.

Criticizing a franchise cause of somebody else's decisions (Isiah Thomas) and expecting LeBron to look at that is dumb.

That is the past. Cleveland made some poor choices in their history as well by trading Boozer, drafting Luke Jackson over Joe Johnson, etc but it hasn't changed a thing in LBJ's mind.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Raven Ryder said:


> ^ What he said.
> 
> Criticizing a franchise cause of somebody else's decisions (Isiah Thomas) and expecting LeBron to look at that is dumb.
> 
> That is the past. Cleveland made some poor choices in their history as well by trading Boozer, drafting Luke Jackson over Joe Johnson, etc but it hasn't changed a thing in LBJ's mind.


The Knicks were making crappy decisions before Isiah came on board. Shandon Andersen and Howard Eisley signings happened before Isiah, plus long-term deals that ended up hampering the Knicks. 

Again, as far as LeBron looking at what's going on, he needs to decide does he want the money or a real shot to win a championship. New York can provide him the money, but can they build a team around him that will get him a ring or four? We're talking 10-11 years of bad choices New York has made going back prior to now. Plus, other FA's clearly look at what a franchise has to offer when they decide where to play. 

BTW, Boozer screwed C-town over. He talked about he was going to re-up with the Cavs if they released him from his deal, then turned around and signed with Utah.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

The way Lebron took off his jersey and threw it you know that was a direct message: "I'm leaving!"


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

The last 2 minutes of the Cavs/Celtics game had such a weird feeling...I dont what is was but it felt so weird..I dont wanna say it felt like an "end of an era" but it just felt like we were witnessing something...I'd be surprised if LeBron came back but I'd understand why he would because to leave and win somewhere else would be the ultimate spit in the face to the city/state he's from..My thing is, if LeBron cant win with average to above average talent then to go to the Knicks or Bulls, he's gonna need a consistent player that is already either a legit star in their prime or right on the cusp of it. I can't definitely say Bosh or Rose is or will be that. 

and why isnt Mo getting more heat? This is two years straight the guy tucked his tail and hid when the Cavs needed him most..People are knocking Shaq, Jamison, LeBron and Mike Brown but imo Mo was the biggest fraud of them all, he shows up to do the lightwork but when its primetime the guy does nothing


that all being said Im picking Celtics in 6 and Suns in 7..Either Phoenix will get beat quickly by the Lakers or Suns win it in 7..


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

First time I see this one:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Rock Bottom said:


> First time I see this one:


*I'd rather see him go to Chicago than New York... but if he does would he actually wear MJ's number? For some reason I don't see him doing that. *


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

LeBron has already said he's wearing number 6 next year, no matter where he is. All these photoshops need to be edited.

He wants 23 to be retired by every team in the league.

And besides, even if he wanted to wear 23 in Chicago, he couldn't (retired number).


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

^^^Not unless MJ okay'd it...May be apples to oranges but when Jerry Rice went to Seattle, Steve Largent's number was retired and requested it'd be un-retired for Rice to wear it


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm surprised all mega-stars don't change their name every few years just to get a bump in jersey sales like Kobe did. 

Great marketing. *


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Well free agency sure is gonna be fun this year!

Man i hope the Suns bump the Lakers out, that would make the season for me, Suns/Magic finals plz.


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

Mikey Damage said:


> LeBron has already said he's wearing number 6 next year, no matter where he is. All these photoshops need to be edited.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Interestingly enough there is talk about the Nets bringing in Shaq...


----------



## Purchase (Apr 12, 2009)

Quick Poll

http://www.acepolls.com/polls/112314...-better-player

Leave a comment if you'd like to explain


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Raven Ryder said:


>


I think the Nets will re-design their uniforms if they land some guys. They might do it, anyway.

Good thing too, I don't like that one.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

ESPN: Charles Oakley who is good friends with LeBron and owns a home in Cleveland has said LeBron will sign either with the Bulls or Heat..


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

Oakley knows as much as anyone else does. Lebron won't make his decision well into free agency, he loves the attention the speculation gets too much.

Anyways, I had a feeling that Orlando not being tested throughout the playoffs would hurt them against Boston and it looks that's whats happened in game 1


----------



## GreatMovieCritic (Dec 24, 2005)

Good performance by Celtics even though they almost threw the game away several times, an overall dominating performance. Orlando's defense was pretty terrible, the Celtics had well over a dozen layups up to the basket. Celtics defended the three and Kendrick, Rasheed, and everyone else took Dwight out of the game. If Celtics play like this the rest of the series, it'll be tough for Magic. It's only Gm One but still.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Dwight was contained all game. The Magic can't allow that to happen anymore if they want to win this series.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Celtics dominated majority of game without having good outings from Rondo & Garnett..Spells trouble for Magic because if Boston has everyone clicking, this will be over in 4 or 5. Howard showing his lack of offensive skill and overall basketball IQ is exactly why I hate when ppl compare him to Shaq


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

HeatWave said:


> ESPN: Charles Oakley who is good friends with LeBron and owns a home in Cleveland has said LeBron will sign either with the Bulls or *Heat*..


The photoshops keep coming.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

LeBron going to the heta still dont solve their issue of a legit big man, just makes it harder to get one with less money to sign a Boozer or Bosh..Boston's big 3 worked because of where they where at in their careers..Not many situations like that will ever happen again imo because its hard for many stars to sacrifice


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

I can't see him going to the Heat or to the Bulls. I'm not buying a core of Noah, LeBron and Rose being able to win a championship. When the hell did Noah become so overrated? He's a rich man's Varejao(also overrated). Maybe my personal biases are clouding my judgement but if he leaves (very unlikely) I can only see him coming to the Knicks. 

Rose
Hinrich
James
Gibson 
Noah 

does not scare me

Nothing
Wade
LeBron
Nothing
Nothing

Doesn't either. If LeBron was going to a new team for their roster and their roster alone, he'd go to the Clippers.


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

Rock Bottom said:


> The photoshops keep coming.



Bron ain't stupid. Or desperate. 

He won't sign with Miami cause he knows that him and Wade together will not work unless we live in NBA live.

He has a better chance at NY or NJ/Brooklyn to recruit a Bosh, Boozer or Johnson than being a sidekick to Wade.


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

Yea, can't see Lebron and Wade working. I'm not too concerned. I'll just wait and see what happens.

Surprised how the Celts dominated the first quarter and came up with the win today.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Anyone hear about Delonte West banging LeBron's mom?!!!!! :shocked:

Google it. :lmao


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Why would LeBron go to the Knicks? Can the Knicks put together a better team then the Cavs? No..The Nets can, they've proven that before with Kidd, Jefferson, K-Mart & others..and honestly, they've got some talent now with Lopez, Harris and the ability to trade the top pick for a legit player like the Celtics did a few years back. If im LeBron I dont trust the Knicks with their recent history of bringing in players especially after what he has gone through in Cleveland


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

HeatWave said:


> Why would LeBron go to the Knicks? Can the Knicks put together a better team then the Cavs? No..The Nets can, they've proven that before with Kidd, Jefferson, K-Mart & others..and honestly, they've got some talent now with Lopez, Harris and the ability to trade the top pick for a legit player like the Celtics did a few years back. If im LeBron I dont trust the Knicks with their recent history of bringing in players especially after what he has gone through in Cleveland


Bulls have a cheap owner, the Knicks don't. The Knicks have space for 2 max contracts, the Bulls don't. The Bulls have one unmovable contract in Luol Deng and another bad contract in Kirk Hinrich. The Knicks have no bad contracts other than Curry who can easily be moved to a team trying to save money or you can just let him expire and bring in more pieces next season. The Knicks have the ability to completely build the team that LeBron wants from scratch whether that's bringing in Chris Bosh or using the money to split among a few players. Whatever he wants. The fact that there isn't much on the Knicks' roster is a positive that the media has spun into a negative because Chicago is the hot story.

The Knicks last decade was so awful because they kept looking for quick fixes. Not trying to build because Isiah believed that you couldn't rebuild in NY. We are under new management, and we now have Walsh who thinks long and hard about everything before he does things. If you don't believe me just think about Ramon Sessions, how long did they drag that shit out? The Knicks of the last decade had no plan and no philosophy. We now have that with D'antoni as the coach. Things clearly aren't the same as they were last decade.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Whats proven is that the Bulls have a team that at least is competitive...He knows what is already there and what they can possibly do with him there as well..If LeBron goes to the Knicks he will have to convince another star player that it will be worth it because LeBron's rep will be on the line if he convinces Bosh to sign with the Knicks and cant get the job done there. At least with the Bulls, he knows that they are a team on the rise and a good piece here and there, they can contend. With NY its all in the air. You cant just plug in anyone and expect it to work.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

HeatWave said:


> Whats proven is that the Bulls have a team that at least is competitive...He knows what is already there and what they can possibly do with him there as well..If LeBron goes to the Knicks he will have to convince another star player that it will be worth it because LeBron's rep will be on the line if he convinces Bosh to sign with the Knicks and cant get the job done there. At least with the Bulls, he knows that they are a team on the rise and a good piece here and there, they can contend. With NY its all in the air. *You cant just plug in anyone and expect it to work.*


The same thing doesn't apply to the Bulls, why exactly?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Because it wont be a total overhaul with the Bulls..Likely Just 1 or 2 new pieces with the Bulls, (LeBron and another free agent). Knicks on the other hand have about 10 players who are restricted or un-restricted free agents and many of them probably will not re-sing with a team who basically pissed away a year or two of their careers for a shot at LeBron, so not only will you be adding LeBron but basically a brand new roster


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

HeatWave said:


> Because it wont be a total overhaul with the Bulls..Likely Just 1 or 2 new pieces with the Bulls, (LeBron and another free agent). Knicks on the other hand have about 10 players who are restricted or un-restricted free agents and many of them probably will not re-sing with a team who basically pissed away a year or two of their careers for a shot at LeBron, so not only will you be adding LeBron but basically a brand new roster


Knicks Toney Douglas, Bill Walker, Wilson Chandler, Danilo Gallinari, Eddy Curry, Earl Barron(possibly) 2nd round draft pick, 2nd round draft pick, 1st round pick(we'll probably buy one)

Bulls Derrick Rose, Kirk Hinrich, Luol Deng, Taj Gibson, Joakim Noah, James Johnson, 1st Round Pick.

Knicks have 7, Bulls have 7. Bulls are clearly more talented, but what's the difference?


http://knicks.realgm.com/articles/53/20100517/lebrons_chances_of_winning_equally_good_in_new_york/

Pretty good article on the situation.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Lakers looked great today, this NBA championship is a lock.


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

Impressive win by the Lakers. That was Kobe's what, 6th game in a row with 30 pts? Let's see if it continues in Game 2


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Latest rumor:

Lebron and Doc Rivers to the Bulls.

If this goes down, I'll piss myself.



LethalWeapon000 said:


> I can't see him going to the Heat or to the Bulls. I'm not buying a core of Noah, LeBron and Rose being able to win a championship. When the hell did Noah become so overrated? He's a rich man's Varejao(also overrated). Maybe my personal biases are clouding my judgement but if he leaves (very unlikely) I can only see him coming to the Knicks.
> 
> Rose
> Hinrich
> ...


Noah is not overrated. He's pretty awesome, really. He had a total breakout season. He averaged a double-double by playing 30 MPG. Here's the impressive part. He did this with plantar fasciitis. PF is not a pleasant injury, especially for a basketball player. Having the season he had, it's hard to not be excited for his future. I hated Noah up until this year. Hated. I thought Paxson was a moron for taking him with the 9th pick. I thought he was nothing more than a journeyman. Not anymore. He opened my eyes with his play. 

Rose, LBJ, and Noah may not be good enough to win a title. I'll buy that. But they're good enough to be a top 4 seed. If they keep Hinrich, Deng, and Gibson...that's a formidable lineup. 

Now. If they add Bosh and LBJ? Yeah. I don't see how Chicago isn't either 1A or 1B next season with Orlando for the Eastern conference favorites. 



LethalWeapon000 said:


> Bulls have a cheap owner, the Knicks don't. The Knicks have space for 2 max contracts, the Bulls don't. The Bulls have one unmovable contract in Luol Deng and another bad contract in Kirk Hinrich. The Knicks have no bad contracts other than Curry who can easily be moved to a team trying to save money or you can just let him expire and bring in more pieces next season. The Knicks have the ability to completely build the team that LeBron wants from scratch whether that's bringing in Chris Bosh or using the money to split among a few players. Whatever he wants. The fact that there isn't much on the Knicks' roster is a positive that the media has spun into a negative because Chicago is the hot story.
> 
> The Knicks last decade was so awful because they kept looking for quick fixes. Not trying to build because Isiah believed that you couldn't rebuild in NY. We are under new management, and we now have Walsh who thinks long and hard about everything before he does things. If you don't believe me just think about Ramon Sessions, how long did they drag that shit out? The Knicks of the last decade had no plan and no philosophy. We now have that with D'antoni as the coach. Things clearly aren't the same as they were last decade.


How is Curry's contract movable, but Deng's not? 

I'll agree that Deng's and Hinrich's contracts sucks. I don't think the Bulls can move both. But they can move one. If I'm Toronto or Cleveland, do you turn down 17 and 7 from Deng because of his contract? He's not a bad player with a bad contract. He's a relatively good player with a bad contract. If my team has nothing to gain, I'd have no problems at least getting Deng out of losing my superstar. And there were rumors that Cleveland would like Deng in return, if they lose LBJ.

So unless you have something concrete about Deng not moving, I don't think you can dismiss trading him to clear up space for a 2nd max contract.

And Reinsdorf may be somewhat cheap, but he has been willing to spend money in the past. It wasn't too long ago that he wanted to throw millions upon millions to T-Mac and Eddie Jones. It was just the team was a mess, and there was nothing else to entice those two to join the Bulls. 

For LBJ, and possibly another big contract, I think Reindorf will spend the necessary money. 



HeatWave said:


> Whats proven is that the Bulls have a team that at least is competitive...He knows what is already there and what they can possibly do with him there as well..If LeBron goes to the Knicks he will have to convince another star player that it will be worth it because LeBron's rep will be on the line if he convinces Bosh to sign with the Knicks and cant get the job done there. At least with the Bulls, he knows that they are a team on the rise and a good piece here and there, they can contend. With NY its all in the air. You cant just plug in anyone and expect it to work.


Exactly. At least the Bulls made the playoffs. Add LBJ only to the Bulls, how much worse are they than the Cavs? Few less wins, but still contenders for a top four seed.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I heard that Delonte West fucked Lebron's mother.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Mikey Damage said:


> Latest rumor:
> 
> Lebron and Doc Rivers to the Bulls.
> 
> ...


Noah is a good player, he's scrappy. However he's not a third or even a fourth option. He just isn't, his offense is too inconsistent. He's a nice piece, but not an impact player. The media is definitely overrating him. Put him on last years Lakers. He's the 5th best player, maybe. The Celtics the year before, 6th or 7th. The Spurs the year before that, he's 4th or 5th. The guy is just not good enough to be mentioned in the same breath as Rose. 

Is the 4th seed what LeBron wants? Of course they can build upon that, but without a real post presence like Bosh, I just can't see it working. You always need a wing player and a post player for a championship team. The only time that I can think of a championship team being built differently is Jordan's Bulls and Derrick Rose is no Scottie Pippen and LeBron James is no Michael Jordan.



> Now. If they add Bosh and LBJ? Yeah. I don't see how Chicago isn't either 1A or 1B next season with Orlando for the Eastern conference favorites.


How do they get Bosh?



> How is Curry's contract movable, but Deng's not?
> 
> I'll agree that Deng's and Hinrich's contracts sucks. I don't think the Bulls can move both. But they can move one. If I'm Toronto or Cleveland, do you turn down 17 and 7 from Deng because of his contract? He's not a bad player with a bad contract. He's a relatively good player with a bad contract. If my team has nothing to gain, I'd have no problems at least getting Deng out of losing my superstar. And there were rumors that Cleveland would like Deng in return, if they lose LBJ.
> 
> So unless you have something concrete about Deng not moving, I don't think you can dismiss trading him to clear up space for a 2nd max contract.


Curry and Deng are making the same amount of money each year. Deng can actually play but there's a big difference between the two. Curry is expiring, and Deng has 4 years left. 4 years is a very long time to commit to an average maybe slightly above average Small Forward. They might be able to trade him for a couple of role players, but there's no way in hell that anyone is going to give up Bosh, Amar'e or Boozer for Luol Deng like some people are suggesting. No way, they'll let them walk for nothing before they ever did that that. Maybe unmovable is a stretch but it is definitely a terrible contract. Just look at how much the Knicks had to give up Jared Jeffires, and he makes half what Deng makes and the Rockets were only taking him for a year and a half. Obviously there's disparity in talent but it's a very similar situation.



> And Reinsdorf may be somewhat cheap, but he has been willing to spend money in the past. It wasn't too long ago that he wanted to throw millions upon millions to T-Mac and Eddie Jones. It was just the team was a mess, and there was nothing else to entice those two to join the Bulls.
> 
> For LBJ, and possibly another big contract, I think Reindorf will spend the necessary money.


You _think_ that he'll spend the necessary money. We all *know*that the Knicks are willing to spend the money.

I don't see him going to the Bulls, just doesn't seem likely to me. Knicks don't seem likely either but the Bulls thing just doesn't make any sense to me whatsoever.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

TKOK™ said:


> I heard that Delonte West fucked Lebron's mother.


Lol yeah, I heard that too.

Great game from the Lakers last night. Enjoyed watching Kobe go off for 40 and the bench actually play...well.


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

TKOK™ said:


> I heard that Delonte West fucked Lebron's mother.


Oh it's real...It's damn real.




> Lebron and Gloria James were supposed to have dinner after game three. Jay-Z and Beyonce showed up at the game, and after Lebron's big performance, they all went out on the town leaving Gloria at the team hotel. Delonte West doesn't go out partying with the team because of his pending legal troubles (a DUI or public intox or drunken dissorderly would look really bad). Delonte and Gloria went and had dinner at the hotel, had drinks with dinner, and continued drinking at the bar into the night. Drunk they went back to Gloria's room and bumped uglies.
> 
> Lebron returned to the hotel around 3:30 in the morning and knocked on his mom's door with some left-overs and to check if she was alright. Delonte opened the door in a towel.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

lol The excuses they come up with to excuse Lebron's "effort"


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> Noah is a good player, he's scrappy. However he's not a third or even a fourth option. He just isn't, his offense is too inconsistent. He's a nice piece, but not an impact player. The media is definitely overrating him. Put him on last years Lakers. He's the 5th best player, maybe. The Celtics the year before, 6th or 7th. The Spurs the year before that, he's 4th or 5th. The guy is just not good enough to be mentioned in the same breath as Rose.


If you're looking at Noah for offense, then you're doing it wrong. You want Noah for his rebounding, and his defense. He's not an impact offensive player. He's just not.

But you know what? He's still an impact player. Are you familiar with scientific stats? The simple stats of the past don't tell the story anymore. You need stats that explore the game further, you give you a better indication of a player's performance. Oh, 10 pts and 10 rebs a game is impressive, to the naked eye. But what about further looking?

Noah's 08-09 PER of 16.5 would have been 5th on the 08-09 Lakers. His rebounding % would have been 2nd, only behind Chris Mihm. Who played 18 games (105 minutes). Small sample size, so out of the regulars...Noah would have been best rebounder by 2 rebounds per game. He makes an impact, just not a flashy one. He's a great complimentary player on a scoring team, especially when you consider he's a good passer as well. 

As a side note, his rebound% for this recent season is pretty impressive. 20.4 - 1 in 5 of any missed shot ends up in Noah's hands. That's damn good.




> Is the 4th seed what LeBron wants? Of course they can build upon that, but without a real post presence like Bosh, I just can't see it working. You always need a wing player and a post player for a championship team. The only time that I can think of a championship team being built differently is Jordan's Bulls and Derrick Rose is no Scottie Pippen and LeBron James is no Michael Jordan.


I don't think that's what LBJ wants, at all. He wants titles. At least, I'd hope he wants titles. By only adding him, I don't the Bulls can win titles. But do you think LBJ will come alone?

I'm sure he'll talk to the other free agents. I'm sure he'll talk to his handlers, and the dubious Worldwide William Wesley. Who truly knows how much pull LBJ and WWW have. If they have serious pull, LBJ can handpick his coach, and possibly force a team into a sign-and-trade. WWW talks to Bosh's agent, Bosh's agent tells Toronto, he's willing to do a sign-and-trade with Chicago. Logistically, I have no idea how it'd work it out. Who knows if Toronto would be even interested. But I'm sure this could be proposed to the Raptors with the reach that WWW has.



> How do they get Bosh?


:shrug:

I have no idea. But IF sides want it done, I'm sure they could work at it to try to get it done.




> Curry and Deng are making the same amount of money each year. Deng can actually play but there's a big difference between the two. Curry is expiring, and Deng has 4 years left. 4 years is a very long time to commit to an average maybe slightly above average Small Forward. They might be able to trade him for a couple of role players, but there's no way in hell that anyone is going to give up Bosh, Amar'e or Boozer for Luol Deng like some people are suggesting. No way, they'll let them walk for nothing before they ever did that that. Maybe unmovable is a stretch but it is definitely a terrible contract. Just look at how much the Knicks had to give up Jared Jeffires, and he makes half what Deng makes and the Rockets were only taking him for a year and a half. Obviously there's disparity in talent but it's a very similar situation.


Again, I have no idea who/what/why with anything with regards to Deng. He's overpaid, and I wouldn't touch him. But there are some dumb GMs in this league. Just look at all the busts in the lottery. GMs can be duped. 





> You _think_ that he'll spend the necessary money. We all *know*that the Knicks are willing to spend the money.


Very true. And the Knicks are a viable option. But if we're talking ONLY LeBron coming to a team...who is more attractive? Bulls or Knicks?

The additional free agents/trades is the wild card that cannot be anticipated. It kinda sucks to have to keep speaking in 'IFs'. There is so much unknown about how this will play out. 



> I don't see him going to the Bulls, just doesn't seem likely to me. Knicks don't seem likely either but the Bulls thing just doesn't make any sense to me whatsoever.


There can be cases made for all four teams we're hearing about. And there can be cases made against all four teams we're hearing about.

It's certainly going to be a fun, very fun, 40-ish days until July 1st (or is July 8th)?


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

Chosen said:


> lol The excuses they come up with to excuse Lebron's "effort"


What excuses? That report is very real.

Hell, even Delonte hinted it.


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

There hasn't been a credible source behind the story and Lebron's lawyer has already claimed the rumors to be false while sending a cease and desist email the the web site that started it. I also find it funny how people know the details of what Delonte and Lebron's mom did after the rest of the team left yet no one came forward until AFTER the series was over


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

New Jersey Nets. :lmao

That's one less bargaining chip for LBJ.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Celtics are just too much..and they still havent played a complete game yet


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

Thought the Magic would put a better fight than this, especially at home. The chances of a Celtic/Laker finals rematch seem more and more likely


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

Disappointed in the Magic tbh. Expected much better from them. It's gonna be tough to come back especially with home court advantage gone. Celtics are playing them perfectly though. Carter or Lewis has to step it up for them to win in my opinion. In the West, Suns gotta win at home now or it's basically over. Celtic/Laker final seems really likely right now.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

lol @ Vince missing both free throws and Redick waiting to call for time.

Edit - So I guess the Wizards will get John Wall..


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

Wall and the people behind him looked so disappointed that the Wizards got number 1. Poor guy.

What's with the Magic and their choking free throw ways in the playoffs? Nick Anderson in the 90's, Dwight during finals game 4, and now Carter? Free throw curse on that team.


----------



## GreatMovieCritic (Dec 24, 2005)

Lakers beat up Suns. I will agree that the championship is a lock. If it's Lakers or Boston or Lakers or Orlando doesn't seem to matter though Boston and Lakers again would be interesting. Lakers have too much talent and too much size. Suns have also played horrible defense these first two games. Amare is trying but Gasol, Bynum, and Lamar are taking out of the equation, and nobody can stop Kobe it seems. Alvin will need to fiddle with the lineup as the team they got out there isn't getting it done.


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

Well, lookin like Lakers and the Celtics. Let's go Celts.

I wish the Suns would have put up more of a battle against LA.


----------



## Rated-R Champ (Nov 8, 2007)

I know it's going to be a long shot (a very long shot if they keep their defense how it is now) but I still have faith that the Suns can overcome the Lakers. Because can they? Yes. Will they? Different story. Still, I wouldn't be a true fan if I gave up on my team, so falsely dreaming or not, let's go, Suns.


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

I think the answer to both "Because they can?" and "Will they?" is the same, no. They're simply overmatched. I do expect them to win at least 1 at home.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Suns have a better chance of extending their series than Orlando does imo...Orlando's issue isnt the same as Phoenix..Orlando's main issue to me is they are dealing with a team who is not on physically tougher, but mentally and Pierce said what he said because he knows Howard is the head of that ship and if he's frustrated and complaining to the refs, then the rest of them will as well and thats what happened, they are looking for bail outs and instead of making things happen themselves. 

Suns on the other hand probably feel good knowing that they have shown that they can put up 100+ points on the Lakers without their two all-stars really contributing. Frye looked scared but should play better just like Nash & Amare should now that they are back home


----------



## Rated-R Champ (Nov 8, 2007)

I feel with the two tough losses Orlando took at home, there's very little chance for them to come back to win. And it's sort of a shame, too, because they've shown that when it's crunch time late in the game, they can get it going. Boston, though, played excellently in keeping their composure and sustaining the winning edge.

The Suns, though, I feel still have a pulse in their series. What they need to do is pick up the defense against everyone not wearing 24, while still giving him some degree of trouble, because Kobe is Kobe and Kobe will do what he does. Also, I'd have Frye start playing his center role and getting inside, because he's not getting it done with his 3 shots. I think could be more consistent and effective this way. But like HeatWave said, that could change now that we're at home and confidence should be up.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)




----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

> Chris Bosh's agent has told the Toronto Raptors that he's narrowed his list of preferred teams to five, two sources told ESPN.com's Chad Ford at the NBA draft camp.
> 
> The list of five teams -- Toronto plus the Chicago Bulls, Los Angeles Lakers, Miami Heat and New York Knicks, sources said -- were given to Toronto management in case the Raptors want to construct a sign-and-trade deal (assuming he doesn't re-sign with Toronto).
> 
> ...


I forgot who said it but I think it was Wade but one of them said that Wade, LeBron, Bosh and others will all meet up and discuss their moves this offseason and how they may team up or whatever..Bosh didnt say Cavs but did say Heat so he must know something


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Celtics now up 3-0. Celtics-Lakers final coming at ya once again. Celtics just flat-out dominated...Howard was off his game and Vince Carter acted like he didn't want to be there. 

The play early in the game when Rondo hit the deck for the loose ball, got right back up and got two off the glass was just awesome.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I don't post in here often, but have been following the playoffs. Howard looked very bad out there tonight. Great defending by Celtics. I can't wait for a Celtics/Lakers final.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I laughed at the beat LA chants.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

So Boston has forced the best 2 teams record wise in the East to basically quit half way through the series...Its been a while since I've seen something like that lol


----------



## Rated-R Champ (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm very glad the Suns won tonight, especially with their playing on both ends of the court. Good to see Amar'e have another big game, and better to see Lopez as dominant as he was. He's developing very well into the center we need.

I'm interested in seeing just how respectively Orlando will play tomorrow. I don't think they'll win, but they should take a page out of Dwyane Wade's book and have at least one monster game a la Game 4 against Boston.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

So its official Mike Brown has been fired..smh, if LeBron stays in Cleveland, I would not take that job if I were a coach..

The Blueprint to beating the Lakers is physicality..Suns were more physical tonight and they won..Amare put his head down and went to the hoop like a man and came up with 40..


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Indeed he is gone.

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5ji6bed9ICxLuIYmXte6osdyeLFwQD9FTA1K80


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Well thats 1 for the Suns, i REALLY hope they can make it to the finals so i can make fun of all the Lakers fans over here.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Did anyone else hear them play HHH's theme during the 4th quarter of the Celtics game

i marked


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^I heard it.

Well, thanks to Paul Pierce's sudden inability to make a jump shot, they lose. Although that fourth quarter foul against Boston should of never happened. That was a clean block. If that foul was never called (meaning no free throws), Boston would of won.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yes, because that was the only bad call of the game.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks for the input enthusiast.

That was easily the worse call of the entire game. Not sure what the refs was watching. But yeah, I don't know why they let Pierce keep taking shots because he was cold. I was expecting a more aggressive offensive approach from Rondo late in the game. It should of been him and Allen.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

If Pierce gave the ball to Ray at the end of the 4th and OT, this series would've been over...Gotta put the ball in his hands when he's hot. He shoulda took the last shot


nice to see Orlando(Nelson & Howard) show up, but its a little too late..Lewis is still AWOL


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

K, I'd say Rashard not getting a call on his drive was worse. Anyway, Magic live to fight another day. If they can do it in Orlando Wednesday night, who knows how this series could turn out? Let's not forget what they did last year.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

HeatWave said:


> *If Pierce gave the ball to Ray at the end of the 4th and OT, this series would've been over...Gotta put the ball in his hands when he's hot. He shoulda took the last shot*
> 
> 
> nice to see Orlando(Nelson & Howard) show up, but its a little too late..Lewis is still AWOL


Totally agree with that. I think Ray Allen was the only one that scored for them in OT and the only one that made a three (5) for Boston.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Bulls are reaching out to Phil Jackson for next season. Interesting.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Insane shooting in the 2nd quarter right now. No one can miss, even Channing Frye!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Rock Bottom said:


> Bulls are reaching out to Phil Jackson for next season. Interesting.


Not going to happen.

Damn, the Suns bench were hitting everything in the second and fourth, while Farmer and Brown hit nearly nothing. Hopefully we contain the Sun's bench the next game and actually have someone other than Kobe actually do something meaningful on offensive.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

I'd be shocked if Boston loses Game 5..I think they started to believe the whole "Orlando has officially quit" thing that was going around before game 4..I think they'll take Orlando serious and try to end this series as soon as they can to rest up because LA/Phx may be going 7


----------



## Rated-R Champ (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm very excited at the Suns tying the series up. It gives us a stronger chance to win, and I think that with some big contributions coming right now from most of our players, we could take game 5 tomorrow if we keep it up. I'd love to go to game 6 and see the Suns potentially close it out. It won't be easy, but it's not completely out of the question.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Orlando take it tonight. Pretty much a do or die situation for both teams in Game 6.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Magic dominated that game...refs screwed Perkins and if he's suspended then that really hurts Boston since Big Baby will unlikely play..Im startin to think Rondo is more hurt than he's lettin on and thats not good..Luck is startin to turn against Boston at the wrong time but this is when your big 3 (Ray,Pierce, KG) need to grab the series by the throat because Orlando is just letting it fly now like they have nothin to lose and everything they throw up is going in


----------



## thatdambgood (Jun 17, 2005)

Anyone else getting a feeling like, Boston could blow it and make the wrong kinda history? Especially considering at least two guys(Daniels and Davis) will be out(or at least ineffective)for the rest of the series, and potentially Perkins too(though I doubt either T will stand up), not to mention Orlando are starting to get....well ....confident.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

The technicals will probably be rescinded. Perkins didn't really do technical worthy fouls. I found the 2 concussions and back injury surprising. They all came out of nowhere and led to the Celtics' collapse last night. They're going back to Boston so the Celtics can still finish it. If the Magic come back, I'll be shocked as fuck.


----------



## thatdambgood (Jun 17, 2005)

Crazian said:


> The technicals will probably be rescinded. Perkins didn't really do technical worthy fouls. I found the 2 concussions and back injury surprising. They all came out of nowhere and led to the Celtics' collapse last night. They're going back to Boston so the Celtics can still finish it. If the Magic come back, I'll be shocked as fuck.



I wouldn't, you gotta remember, the Celtics are worse at home, and the Magic are really good on the road, and if the Magic win game 6...I think they'd be favorites for game 7.


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

I think the Celtics know that so they'll be coming out hard in game 6. I'm saying overall though, for the Magic to come back from 3-0 is pretty shocking.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

If these injuries are anything serious they will obviously have to play Dwight differently. Since they won't have a bunch of bigmen to foul him all the time. I'm pretty sure that Perkins will have at least one of the technicals taken back. but it still doesn't change the fact that they will have to play Howard differently.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

NBA rescinded the 2nd tech but not the 1st?...Perk will have to be on his best behavior in the finals


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

Ron Artest just hit a shot with less than a second left (got the ball off an air ball shot from Kobe) to win the game. Sucks because the Suns came back from an 18 point deficit. Disheartening loss for the Suns.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

from goat to hero.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Mikey Damage said:


> from goat to hero.



weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
I went from being so incredibility pissed to happy as shit

Lakers back in control


----------



## GreatMovieCritic (Dec 24, 2005)

Lakers shock the Suns at buzzer. Suns played their best game so far but not good enough. Crazy sequence where Lakers can't get the long rebound leading to Richardson three pointer, then on Lakers inbound Suns do the same thing fail to boxout leading to the put back by Artest. Just like the Thunder game.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Thats why I LOVE watching the playoffs. Artest's mindfuck decision, corrected in the end. Hopefully Celtics end Magic tomorrow.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

It's only right that Ron made the buzzer beater after his boneheaded three. I'm really happy for him. Now, lets finish off them Suns in Phoenix.


----------



## Rated-R Champ (Nov 8, 2007)

Artest's shot right at the end had to be the stupidest thing I've ever seen. He did virtually nothing the whole game and had to be the one to kill the hard-earned overtime vision. I honestly feel that if the Suns had to lose, it should've been in overtime, and not like that.

Bitterness aside, the Suns played very hard to come back like they did, and I can only believe that the loss will only fuel them to a big win at home. They did prove that they can hang with the Lakers at Staples, and that they will be able to take it if we return for game 7.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

smh x's 100


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I got the Suns winning game 6.

Then the Lakers winning game 7 very comfortably.


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

OMG, what a game. Had my heart pumping so fast. Happy for Artest. Hes one of my favorites so I was glad to see him get the game winner


----------



## Madison Rayne (May 17, 2010)

Aww man :/

I REALLY want the Suns to win the Championship this year...but that clutch play by Artest could potentially be a dagger to the rest of this series. Hopefully Suns can bounce back.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

God damn Lakers and there buzzer beater shots, first the Thunder now the Suns, atleast win in a blowout instead of crushing my spirits, that shot last night tells me the Lakers will repeat.....sadly.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Wow. Nate Robinson is killing Orlando.


----------



## GreatMovieCritic (Dec 24, 2005)

Magic are done. It's just academic now. No team at least this year will make the 3-0 comeback. Celtics lead pretty much the whole game. They shut down pretty much everybody except Howard and Carter.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

gg Magic


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

Nate Robinson in the 2nd quarter killed it after Rondo took a nasty fall.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

I got Boston in 5 over whoever in the finals(But I do think PHX would give Boston more problems than LA)...I just cant see a team that cant "beat" Boston 4 out of 7 games when everyone is healthy and now with Nate providing a spark, I think they've just officially found another bench player that will take even more heavy work off of the starters now


----------



## thatdambgood (Jun 17, 2005)

If LA wins the series, I have the Celtics in 7, if its the Suns, I have Phoenix in 6....I know they played killer this series, but I still think the Celtics are eventually gonna show they're age, and the speed of the Suns might be too much for their old ass legs to contend with(jk Celtics fans)


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Boston in 5? lol @ Heatwave. Lakers.


----------



## M.K. (Mar 12, 2006)

The Laker bigs are to much for Boston to deal with. Pau will be a problem enough and if Bynum ever got healthy he might do good.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Two veteran heavy teams. It will be a very good finals either way if it's Suns or Lakers, but I think C's in 6.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Rock Bottom said:


> Boston in 5? lol @ Heatwave. Lakers.


Hey I said 5 games 2 years ago and was almost right lol...Im more confident this year because of Rondo's emergence along with Boston's bench taking the load off of the big 3. Lakers still have the same weakness as two years ago which was their physical & mental toughness and even though they brought in Artest to change the culture, I still see no difference. Only thing that would worry me for Boston is Perkins being 1 technical away from suspension, but besides that, I just think Boston's D will give LA fits because Kobe will get his but who else will have an a chance to help him? Gasol? I think Gasol will be a much easier matchup for KG than Jamison & Lewis because he wont be roaming the 3 pt line.


I know I picked PHX in 7, but the way they lost, I just dont believe they'll win tonight...Gasol's tip killed OKC, Mathews missed tip killed Utah, now Artest's tip will likely finish off PHX


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

LA wrapping this up on the road today boys. Then onward to Kobe's 5th


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

> Hedo Turkoglu told a Turkish television station he wants out of Toronto.
> 
> Turkoglu was close to signing with the Portland Trail Blazers last summer but reneged on a contract offer in favor of the Toronto Raptors. He struggled, averaging 11.3 points, his lowest total since the 2003-04 season."When the circumstances turned against me, I lost my enthusiasm for this city," Turkoglu said in the interview. "My lawyers have talked to the front office recently. Honestly, I do not want to go back to Toronto. My lawyers talked to Mr. [Bryan] Colangelo and I hope that they will come up with a solution soon."
> 
> ...


well...lol


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Very close 1st quarter here, probably gonna stay close the whole way through.


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

We interrupt this broadcast to give you a look at Stephon Marbury's new hobby:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OK845-ivNto


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Artest is playing awesome today


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Raven Ryder said:


> We interrupt this broadcast to give you a look at Stephon Marbury's new hobby:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OK845-ivNto


More entertaining than anything Javale McGee puts out(and they call Glen Davis big baby!)


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Lakers' offense looks so good right now. We just need to play a little better defense and we absolutely cannot let them back in the game. 

Also, Farmar, Sasha, and Artest are playing really well tonight. Glad to see them stepping up in a close out game and I'm happy to see that the Machine's batteries have been replaced.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Artest is too good tonight, nailing it and perhaps putting Suns away.


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Kobe's amazing.

Sasha almost fucked it up for us but Kobe managed to keep us in front. Cant wait for Lakers vs Boston


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

My fear for the suns is that Gentry is a bit too easy going for them to hunker down and go to a finals anytime soon. Like he was always saying in the huddle that its okay and they need to get the next one while Phil would tell his team the truth and get on some asses.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

All signs point toward the Lakers getting their revenge over Boston this year. Gasol fitting in, Bynum back, Odom making big plays, Fish getting better looks and knocking important shots down, Farmar's vast improvement, addition of Brown and Artest, etc.

Really the only reliable Laker that you could count on in the '08 Finals was Kobe. That's why it's going to be a different story this year.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Weird thing is, the minute Suns put Nash back in over Dragic, things went downhill..


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

Nash is my favorite player but when a guy is getting his shots like Dragic was, you let him play. Its like that game against the Spurs but if they lose tonight with Dragic in, Gentry would have gotten shit. The bench honestly played better than the starters because they locked D that gave them a little less pressure to make shots. I don't know if it's Nash's last year on contract but I wouldn't be too mad if they let him go for Dragic.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Kobe's getting some props my the TNT crew and some MAJOR props from Alvin Gentry (but he saw the Black Mamba go to work right in front of him, so yeah ).

I feel really bad for Nash now that the series is over, such a great player. So far, this year's playoffs seem like a revenge year for Kobe. Got back on the Suns for 06-07 and the Celts are up next for 08!

edit: Sasha needs to watch out though. Kobe's gonna kill him...


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

LAKERSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

tbwinsbo6 said:


> Nash is my favorite player but when a guy is getting his shots like Dragic was, you let him play. Its like that game against the Spurs but if they lose tonight with Dragic in, Gentry would have gotten shit. The bench honestly played better than the starters because they locked D that gave them a little less pressure to make shots. I don't know if it's Nash's last year on contract but I wouldn't be too mad if they let him go for Dragic.


I believe Nash signed an extension this year so he won't be going anywhere anytime soon which is a shame because I don't see him ever winning a ring with the Suns.

2008 Champs vs. 2009 Champs, should be good!


----------



## GreatMovieCritic (Dec 24, 2005)

Lakers owned Suns. The whole series has been about defense or the lack there off. Once the Lakers clamped down on Suns that was it. The refs tried to throw a bone by giving that ridiculous flagrant (how the hell could they not call Dragic for a technical when he came to over to Sasha is anyone's guess). However, that setup the greatness of Kobe. That's as close as you'll find to greatness right now.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Steve Nash proved to be easier to guard than Dragic because Dragic was playin North & South on the court while Nash was playin East & West...If Nash tried to be more aggressive, things may have turned out differently but Gentry will be questioned for takin Dragic out for the next 3-5 months in the Phoenix area


----------



## Rated-R Champ (Nov 8, 2007)

Damn, very disappointded that the Suns lost, but we had a hell of a season. I don't know if Amar'e will stay or not, but if he leaves, I wish him well and hope that we sign someone to fill his void to make another strong run next year.

So Lakers and Celtics again... my gut says Lakers in six, but it could very well go seven with the way the Celtics have come into their stride.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

tbwinsbo6 said:


> Nash is my favorite player but when a guy is getting his shots like Dragic was, you let him play. Its like that game against the Spurs but if they lose tonight with Dragic in, Gentry would have gotten shit. The bench honestly played better than the starters because they locked D that gave them a little less pressure to make shots. I don't know if it's Nash's last year on contract but I wouldn't be too mad if they let him go for Dragic.


Nash has two years left.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Lakers in 5 or 6. I have very litte faith that the Celtics can actually beat them because of the injuries to their team and the fact the Lakers have seemed to improve a lot since 2008. Kobe seems like he is just getting better and better, even with the injuries he has.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Celtics are soooooo beat up .

If Artest and Odom play well .... Lakers in 5 easy


gogogogogogo LA


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Oshit. Just watched that Magic cut a Lakers-Celtics promo on ESPN and he was like a hybrid of Hogan and Warrior. Dude even had a Warrior-like growl at the end. Got me hyped up though!

edit: Magic: GRROOWWWWOOW
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92s1QoHtm34


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

Magic sucks. He shouldn't even be on the air.


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

LOL Magic looks like he would have clotheslined anyone wearing green at that moment. Great stuff


----------



## ben23 (May 31, 2010)

That Magic promo was awesome.


----------



## ben23 (May 31, 2010)

All I hope for is a Game 7.

But I might bet Lakers in 6.


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Cant wait for the series to start and Kobe to rip Boston to shreads


----------



## vegaslakerfan (Jun 26, 2007)

With the 2-3-2 format it'll be key for the Lakers to get the first 2 wins at home. If they can do that, they'll wrap it up in 6. If not, the series could go either way.

GO LAKERS!!


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

I say Lakers in 7, though it can easily shift if the Lakers lose game 1 or 2


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

Celts in 6.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Lakers in 6 !!!!!!!!!

Can't wait to see Kobe get #5


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Rondo got a lucky shot going into half time but the LakeShow got a 9 pt lead!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Sick shot by Rondo , but I'll take the 9 point lead.

Lakers are playing so well =)


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

LA take Game 1, 102-89. Knowing Phil Jackson's perfect record of series wins after taking the first game home, it's looking good for the Lakers.


----------



## Rated-R Champ (Nov 8, 2007)

Lakers played very well on both sides of the court tonight, with That Man once again going to work for another 30-point game. Their defense was especially on tonight, which will be key in beating the Celtics. Still, they weren't slouches this game either, so I think they'll have a strong showing if not a win on Sunday.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

LA out hustled and out physical-ed Boston tonight and I think it caught them off guard. It did help that the ref called the game really tight because I think it took an edge away from Boston. I personally dont think Boston needed to win game 1 or 2 but they cant lose like this. KG looked really old, especially on some of those easy shots, and Rondo was lettin Fisher blow past him and seemed too lackadaisical at times. It seemed they didnt take LA serious. Game 2 will be really interesting. Its not a must win for Boston but they cant get beat like this


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

When Odom shows up to help Kobe the Lakers are almost unbeatable 
When Odom AND Artest show up .... Celtics might as well not show up to the arena


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

Great game by the Lakers. I see the Celtics coming back stronger on sunday but who knows if it'll be enough to take down the Lakers


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

Celtics will win game three and four...but that's it. Lakers will continue to own this series.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

ESPN is reporting, Cavs GM Danny Ferry has resigned..Supposedly he wasnt happy about Mike Brown getting fired...What is going on there?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

No reason to stay, you know your franchise is done for with LeBron gone.


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

Ferry probably doesn't want to be controlled over what Lebron will do. Whats the point of being GM if a player will be dictating what you do


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

Beat L.A. !


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

so reports are Boston's Thibedeau accept the Bulls coaching position...I hate when assistants are entertaining coaching vacancies when the team is going for a title..happens more in college football than anything but I always believe it has a negative effect on the team more times than not..Wonder how LeBron feels about this


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Adam Morrison shall bathe in the tears of Celtics fans


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Morrison - 2 rings (I'm counting the title they will win this series) 

Malone,Barkley,Ewing,Wilkins,Stockton,Miller,Webber,Baylor, and Maravich - 0 rings

Gotta love the guys that ride on the coattails to NBA titles.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Myers said:


> Morrison - 2 rings (I'm counting the title they will win this series)
> 
> Malone,Barkley,Ewing,Wilkins,Stockton,Miller,Webber,Baylor, and Maravich - 0 rings
> 
> Gotta love the guys that ride on the coattails to NBA titles.





I'm sure his 4PPG and 2.50RPG have been the difference maker for the Lakers during the regular season.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> I'm sure his 4PPG and 2.50RPG have been the difference maker for the Lakers during the regular season.



woo woo woo you know it

Adam Morrison is LA's secret weapon. They are waiting on an emergency to unleash him.
He will then avg 42pts 14 rebs 23 assist and 12 blocks


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Great game ruined by horrible officiating. Lakers would have won that game if it wasn't for those horrible calls given in this game, especially in the last couple of minutes.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Great game ruined by horrible officiating. Lakers would have won that game if it wasn't for those horrible calls given in this game, especially in the last couple of minutes.


Those were some GOD AWFUL calls , but we lost because we let one guy go off for an NBA record 8 3's.
I'm in shock of how poorly they guarded Allen.
They also let Rondo hit jump shots...just sigh

I feel sick now.

ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

Lmfao don't act like Boston wasn't getting shitty calls either, we didn't make excuses when we lost yesterday.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

I found the 'we' reference in your post ironic, knowing what's written in your signature. Anyway, bad calls on both sides but alot more on the Lakers. However Boston slipped away too easily in that fourth quarter.


----------



## Rated-R Champ (Nov 8, 2007)

Very exciting game that was really brought down by stupid calls late in the fourth. If they weren't for those, the Lakers would've had a bigger chance at coming back, but even then, I have to say that Boston was the better team tonight. Allen and Rondo were huge, overshadowing Gasol and Bynum's performances, I'd say. A shame that Kobe couldn't manage to be lit ablaze, just a few sparks.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Great game ruined by horrible officiating. Lakers would have won that game if it wasn't for those horrible calls given in this game, especially in the last couple of minutes.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

Ray Allen was simply outstanding especially in the first half. Rondo was great so was the bench players. The only Celtic players that were a bit sloppy were Pierce and Garnett. Overall, great game despite the terrible terrible officiating.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Is that guy for real? I mean Lakers had double the Free Throw Shots Celtics had tonight in the game.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Well it seems the rumor of the Celtics early demise has been greatly exaggerated. *


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Pierce & Garnett combine for around 20 points, LA shoots 15+ more free throws, Every Boston big man except Shelden was in significant foul trouble from 2nd quarter on and still Celtics win...That was not Boston's game to win. They played pretty good defensively but say what yall want, when the refs are calling ticky tack fouls it hurts Boston more because they thrive on physical play. I mean Bostons big men are not nearly knocking around LA's players liked they did Magic players yet they are getting more fouls called on them now..Overall the refs have really hurt players on both sides, but it benefits LA more than Boston. I cant see Celtics not wining at least 2 of 3 at home


----------



## GreatMovieCritic (Dec 24, 2005)

I don't know about, it hurts both teams because both teams will play physical It comes down which frontline played better, the edge seemed to go to the Lakers as Gasol played ok, and Andrew had his best game of the playoffs while Garnett seemed out of sync from the beginning and picked up a couple of silly fouls, so I expected La to shoot more throws with Kobe out of picture due to some questionable fouls. I give Boston credit for playing well enough to win even though they blew a fourteen point lead.

However, that last call where Garnett hit it out of bounds (basically the game changer) is what killed me the most. This was a big game changer given the 2-3-2 this year. However, I think the Lakers won't dwell on this long and will come out ready to steal one at Boston, if this is their year they'll win no matter if not it was the Celtics year.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Disappointing loss, especially since it was at home. I can see LA regaining home court as it's gonna be very tough for the Celts to win 4 straight against a team as talented as the Lakers. In fact I wouldn't be too surprised to see the whole series go back and forth, eventually leading to a game 7. 

The refs really need to stop dictating everything and just let the players play. Can't wait till game 3. Oh and, BOSTON SUCKS!


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm not to worried about it, Ray Allen and Rondo won't play that well the rest of the series.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

I dont think that Allen could do that again he was just amazing and i think if kobe hadent have had those fouls against him he would have had much more of a impact down the stretch.


----------



## ben23 (May 31, 2010)

The officiating made me want to stop watching the Finals, and I love me some basketball. Horrible.


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

^^Agreed. The officiating for both first games have been horrible. Let both teams play! With that said, Ray Allen was just outstanding last night


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Myers said:


> I'm not to worried about it, Ray Allen and Rondo won't play that well the rest of the series.


And Kobe will not play that poorly either.


----------



## vegaslakerfan (Jun 26, 2007)

Odom needs to pull his head out of his ass and contribute. Refs are terrible. I'd say 80% of the picks the Celtics set are moving and the travel call on Kobe when he was getting mugged was rediculous. Not to mention the Allen flop foul call and the Rondo foul when he didn't even touch the guy. It wasn't all bad becasue the Celtics caught a few terrible calls on clean blocks that were called fouls as well (Glen Davis). 

The Lakers blew a big chance to put a LOT of pressure on the C's but hopefully they can get one or two in Boston and finish it up in 6.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

I think Boston feels like they are in control of this series..3 of LA's starters scored 20 points and had a significant free throw advantage and Boston still won by 9 even though they played bad. Ray will continue to light it up if Kobe wont guard him, if he does Rondo will then light it up. LA's bench really hasnt traveled in the playoffs and that will hurt them, but at the same time Boston plays better on the road than at home which isnt a good thing for them either. I think the key will be how Sheed & Big Baby play


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Any think this game didn't have bad calls should just look at one of the worst calls I've seen in a while in the third. Rondo stole the ball from Kobe, but had lost his balance and fell out of bounds and Kobe clearly didn't touch him yet he got a foul.

Can't wait until game 3 to hopefully see a game played and decided by the playrs. Let's go Lakers!


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

And Pierce got a clean block while it got called a foul and as said above Rondo fell over out of bounds and got a foul called on Kobe.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Big game tonight.
Huge for momentum.
Lakers need to steal the 1st one and guarantee this series gets back to LA


gogogogogogogogogo LA !!!!!!!!


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Fisher = extremely clutch. Bad shooting performance from Kobe and too much Kobe-ball/bailouts but a win is a win.


----------



## GreatMovieCritic (Dec 24, 2005)

Well they gutted it out and pulled out the win, I am not gonna comment on officiating. Derek Fisher is the man. This is why I love the Nba in some respect, a guy can break an Nba record for threes then have an 0-13 game the next night, you just don't know what will happen. When Fisher or Lamar have a big game, it's usually a win. Lakers played well enough to win.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I totally called Ray Allen choking this game; Him, Pierce and Rondo looked terrible. Their Bench was great, good thing fisher bailed us out.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Derek being Derek, coming up big for his team when it matters most. :lmao @ Ray Allen. Good performance by the Lakers tonight, on defence more specifically. Could be a quick series after all.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Who needs Kobe being clutch when you have the one called Fisher on your team. Great game defensivily for both teams, but the Lakers are showing why they're the best team in the Finals.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

Such a toss-up final since Boston could come out in game 4 and look like the best team. Then people are like "IDK Boston is too much for Kobe, and Kobe can't lead the team to a win when they needed it the most."


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

WOW @ Ray..I mean he had the same exact looks, open and everything..Two ways to look at this, Gasol did nothin and LA still won or Ray & Pierce combine for 15 pts and were down 17 at one point and still had a chance late to win..I think Bostons biggest mistake is late when LA were missin shots, Rondo didnt push the ball, because they shut down LA's offense for the most part in the 4th but they stopped runnin, I dont understand why because thats how you get those open looks.


----------



## Rated-R Champ (Nov 8, 2007)

Exciting game, that fourth quarter was very fun with Boston coming so close so many times, only to be shut down by Fisher. I wasn't counting on a Lakers win tonight, but I'm glad they went one game closer to bringing the title to the west again. Boston's going to have to be on all cylinders and not falter if they want to win Thursday, which had become a must-win.


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

D-Fish....our saviour. Kobe shot terribly tonight and we still won. Allen was laughable


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Fisher was amazinggggggggggg

I hope Kobe plays a little better next game


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Boston is the most stubborn team in the league..They dont give it their all unless they are in trouble in a series, so it will be interesting to see how they play tonight. Because they are a better road team, I dont feel they would be in that much trouble if they lose tonight. It could still go 7 imo, but I'd be surprised if they'd win 3 in a row that way


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

If the lose tonight it's pretty much over for the C's, I just don't see a way where the Lakers lose 3 in a row. What I'm wondering was what happened to their tough defense? it seems like their new defensive mantra is "flop as much as possible"


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

This will be forever known as the game Big Baby drooled..


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

HeatWave said:


> This will be forever known as the game Big Baby drooled..


LOL,
what an awesome game, Davis shined, Wallace managed to make me literally lol and Robinson did pretty great as well. Big ups to Pierce and Rondo as well.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I can't believe how fucking bad LA played down the stretch

Just wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
wiorhjeporjhioprejhpo'er kh
hdnrjhapo'ertjhrd

If you need me .... I'll be punching babies


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Bostons D has been suffocating the Lakers, especially Kobe..2 years ago Kobe's field goal percentage was around 40 % and so far he's shooting 39% this series..LA is gonna need him to somehow be more efficient or hope Odom & the bench shows up, either way if they havent found a way 4 games in to break Bostons D which is their strength, then they must plan on beating Boston by playing Bostons way which they cannot do


----------



## Rated-R Champ (Nov 8, 2007)

I didn't expect the Lakers to win this game, but I'm disappointed that they weren't able to keep up when Boston's bench came in for the save. Someone's going to have to explode for them next game, whether it be Kobe or whoever else, if they want to go home with the opportunity to close it out.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Lamar couldn't stop Big (disgusting) Baby in the 4th. Kobe played pretty well aside from his turnovers. Pau and Lamar had 13 rebounds combined with each getting 1 offensive rebound.

The problem tonight was not having Bynum on the court.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

I think it's safe to say that Boston's bench is better than their starting five.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

The Shrek and Donkey reference with Big Baby and Robinson was pretty awesome.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Rondo's lack of a jumpshot has really hurt him this series..He went from a guy who played every possession of every quarter to a guy who is getting subed out more & more..I wonder if they'll start bringing him in earlier, so Kobe will be forced to guard Ray


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

expecting a big game out of Kobe tomorrow. Bynum has said he will play which is a relief


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Boston better hope that their bench comes alive again is Game 5 or else they're done since the starters can't seem to get it done.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*GO LA! *


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

This has been a good series for the drama and the play. One of the best scenes for me of these Finals is the one where "Big Baby" Davis is bellowing and Nate Robinson is hanging on his back. 

I think Boston is due for a big game from the Big 3, they have at least a couple big games left in them and they'll give one tonight to send the series back to LA up 3-2.


----------



## vegaslakerfan (Jun 26, 2007)

If Kobe wants to stay in that "greatest of all time" discussion he's going to have to step it up tonight. Jordan wouldn't let anyones second string keep him from going nuts in a fourth quarter of a winable game. 

I'm looking for Odom to make an impact and be more aggressive and a MUCH better overall job on the boards in a Laker win tonight.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Is Bostons big 3 due for a big game? Yes...Will it happen? Well thats another story. Boston will have a chance to win every game here on out because they have the superior bench & defense, its just gonna come down to if the big 3 can put a complete game together and imo Boston is better off having the big 3 have that complete game in LA and hope their bench can win tonight


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Bynum looking good


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

I lost my respect for Artest..He's gone full fledged SOFT..smh


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

What an amazing game, Boston absolutely has this won. 3-2, we're going to win this shit!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Assuming Game 7 happens, it will be the first time Phil Jackson's had to go to game 7 to win a title. I wonder if the Lakers lose the series, will the media have this "Kobe can't be the Celtics" cloud over him.


----------



## GreatMovieCritic (Dec 24, 2005)

Wow the refs blew it, the ball did not hit the rim. It wasn't even close. How could they make that call with a straight face.


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

Kobe's whole legacy is shot if he doesn't win the next two, going 4-3 in the Finals? Ouch. Exciting game towards the end though a couple of questionable calls (the 24 sec violation that wasn't called, foul/jumpball when Kobe got the rebound). I see the Lakers getting a win at home for Game 6 setting up for an epic Game 7


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Vlade Divac is at home critiquing Pierce, Kobe & Fisher's flopping technique...

This series is over..Lakers are mentally beat..3rd quarter when Kobe started to get hot, if that was OKC or PHX they were playing, they would've folded and LA would've taken over, but Boston kept goin at LA and I think thats when they realized its gonna take more than Kobe goin off to beat Boston and thats all LA got to hang on to right now; Kobe hitting crazy shots


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

sighhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Looks like we will have to take them to 7 games. LA better turn things around quick
Everyone but Kobe has played like pure crap lately


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

God I hate how much Lakers fans are making excuses :\


----------



## GreatMovieCritic (Dec 24, 2005)

I wouldn't count out the Lakers. The way the Celtics played this game, this game should have been a blowout.

They blew their lead which they have done. The Lakers played the game half assed and were still in it, with two minutes left. What does that tell you? The Lakers can play half assed and Celtics will still let you back into it. 

I think the guys are expecting Kobe to bail them out which he did, but I don't think they are beat yet. Kobe will be hot as hell the next game, and I can't see Celtics rolling over the Lakers at Staples without help. I think Kobe will call guys out and they'll show up to play not wanting to be embarrassed at home.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Man, tonights game was annoying as hell to watch. Pau seems to have gone back to '08 form and Pierce is trying to get contact on every play so he can act like he got shot and draw a foul. Kobe was the only one for us who played well.

This series better be going 7.


----------



## Rated-R Champ (Nov 8, 2007)

Damn. Aside from Kobe, Lakers didn't have a very good game. Even without the good defense the Celtics played, it didn't seem to be happening for them. Still, they had a chance to take it in the last few minutes of the game, but once again, some bad officiating was costly. Ball didn't come close to hitting the rim.

Anyway, I still expect the Lakers to win the series. They've been strong at Staples, and I think they'll have it going for the next game.

Also, maybe I missed something, but I don't think I saw Shannon Brown playing tonight. Why? The guy's way better than Vujacic.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Lakers still had a chance if Artest could've actually made his free throws. Would've been a one possesion game with less than a minute to go. I'm not at all worried, I see LA taking both at the Staples to win the NBA Championship.



HeatWave said:


> I lost my respect for Artest..He's gone full fledged SOFT..smh


Pierce is worse.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Canadian said:


> God I hate how much Lakers fans are making excuses :\


Because the Celtics fans/coaches have never complained about anything


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

We may have won if we had more then 1 player show up to play


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Doddsy_V1 said:


> We may have won if we had more then 1 player show up to play


Seriously 
It's depressing the lack of support Kobe has had the last two games. If Odom and Artest don't show up game six it's all over. Gasol needs to bring his balls and Bynum's knee needs to magically heel.

I can't stand losing to Boston


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Seriously
> It's depressing the lack of support Kobe has had the last two games. If Odom and Artest don't show up game six it's all over. Gasol needs to bring his balls and Bynum's knee needs to magically heel.
> 
> I can't stand losing to Boston


As a Celtics fan, I think this thing is going 7 games. L.A. will show up in game 6 and win a tight one. I'd like to see Boston close out Tuesday but it will take another game like this one where the Big 3 actually show up. 

I've found a new respect for Kobe this series, he is still the best player in the league right now and he comes to play. I respect all the Lakers with the exception of that punk-bitch Ron Artest. Artest is the most overrated blowhard since Dennis Rodman. That technical call against Rondo was bullshit with Artest's flop. He could have been up for a Tony award with that crap as Artest barely touched him. I don't wish ill against players, but I would have no problem with Artest getting just totally clobbered with a very hard foul. 

With all Robinson has done so far in this postseason, I have to wonder why the hell Boston didn't use him more during the regular season.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol Artest's sell would of made Curt Hennig smile.

I can't stand Nate , but honestly , when he's on the floor I'm more nervous about him than anyone. We have just had ZERO answer for him all series.
No clue why Doc isn't giving him more minutes. I know Rondo is probably the best PG in the league but Robinson has just been unguardable. 
But shhhhh don't tell Doc


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Really happy i get to see game 6 tommorow, i will be even more happy if i get to see the Celtics win the NBA Championship on the Lakers home court would be sheer bliss


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

For anyone who doesn't think that ball hit the rim needs to look at it again. From the over the top view it didn't look close, but when it was eye-level with the rim you could see the ball skid ever so slightly off the side of the rim. It was the right call.

Hoping the C's close it out tommorow, mainly because of my hate for Artest. Piece of shit.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

BruiserKC said:


> As a Celtics fan, I think this thing is going 7 games. L.A. will show up in game 6 and win a tight one. I'd like to see Boston close out Tuesday but it will take another game like this one where the Big 3 actually show up.
> 
> I've found a new respect for Kobe this series, he is still the best player in the league right now and he comes to play. I respect all the Lakers with the exception of that punk-bitch Ron Artest. Artest is the most overrated blowhard since Dennis Rodman. That technical call against Rondo was bullshit with Artest's flop. He could have been up for a Tony award with that crap as Artest barely touched him. I don't wish ill against players, but I would have no problem with Artest getting just totally clobbered with a very hard foul.
> 
> With all Robinson has done so far in this postseason, I have to wonder why the hell Boston didn't use him more during the regular season.


So you hate Artest because he flopped? You must hate, and I mean HATE, Allen then because he does it so much it isn't even believeable anymore. 

Lakers losing is disappointing, but not a surprise since only one player truly showed up yesterday. One player doesn't win a championship, if that was the case then Lebron might have one by now.



Rated-R Champ said:


> Also, maybe I missed something, but I don't think I saw Shannon Brown playing tonight. Why? The guy's way better than Vujacic.


Vujacic can shoot, and they really needed another jump shooter last night and Brown isn't really the guy to do that. I've also seen Brown take some questionable shoots where he probably should of passed in those situations instead.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> So you hate Artest because he *flopped*? You must hate, and I mean HATE, *Allen* then because he does it so much it isn't even believeable anymore.


If you're talking about flopping, you can't forget about Pierce. 




InYourFace said:


> Really happy i get to see game 6 tommorow, i will be even more happy if i get to see the Celtics win the NBA Championship on the Lakers home court would be sheer bliss


What are you, a Clippers fan?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

To be fair, Artest flopped like he got lit up by Ray Lewis, when it really was only a push on the arm by a 170 pg. Allen at least makes it look somewhat believable. He oversold it like crazy, and I really don't understand the Technical call on that.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Whether or not he flopped wasn't the point. I laughed when I saw it because it was clear that Artest way oversold that, but he still got pushed. Rondo shouldn't of even touched him if he wanted to avoid the technical.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Perfect Poster said:


> For anyone who doesn't think that ball hit the rim needs to look at it again. From the over the top view it didn't look close, but when it was eye-level with the rim you could see the ball skid ever so slightly off the side of the rim. It was the right call.
> 
> Hoping the C's close it out tommorow, mainly because of my hate for Artest. Piece of shit.


Yeah that replay made it look like it hit the rim and the weird thing is that was the only replay where it did look like that..crazy sequence. Tough call either way 


Boston has closed out the last two series in 6 only difference is they wont be at home, which may be a good thing for them...LA especially Kobe doesnt have the greatest history when down in a series, a matter of fact the only series I remember LA being down in over the past few years was the one 2 years ago against Boston. I think they gotta prove they are not just front runners I guess and finally show that they can win when their backs are against the wall


----------



## SaveMeCM (Feb 7, 2010)

Lakers win by 20 tomorrow, and get by in a close game in game 7 to win it all. Pau is getting 25 and 14 tomorrow. Ron needs to take care of Pierce better too.

There's no way Kobe lets the Lakers lose to Boston in Staples. No way. That would be worse than losing in 08. I'm going to be so pissed if they lose.


----------



## Blankman (Oct 28, 2008)

I can see the Lakers winning the next two games especially the last one. However, I thought the Laker had a better team now and I also thought the Celtics had a worse team this year than the year they won the title. Paul Pierce is the only real small forward they have compared to when they had Posey. On the other side I preferred Trevor Ariza over Ron Artest.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Hoping for a Celtics victory tonight, then i can go to work tommorow and make fun of everyone haha.


----------



## vegaslakerfan (Jun 26, 2007)

SaveMeCM said:


> Lakers win by 20 tomorrow, and get by in a close game in game 7 to win it all. Pau is getting 25 and 14 tomorrow. Ron needs to take care of Pierce better too.
> 
> There's no way Kobe lets the Lakers lose to Boston in Staples. No way. That would be worse than losing in 08. I'm going to be so pissed if they lose.


This is exacly how I felt going into Game 6 in '08. I remember being so pissed after that game that I didn't want to watch SportsCenter for a week afterwards. Hopefully Kobe, Gasol, and Odom remember it too and play on the level they are capable of playing at.

At least The World Cup is on in the morning here now so I can avoid listening to Skip Bayless talking shit after every loss. 

GO LAKERS!!


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

:lmao at the Celtics


----------



## GreatMovieCritic (Dec 24, 2005)

Great effort. Lakers fired on all cylinders. One down one more to go.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Perkins hurt now puts Celtics in a lingo, because I think its an ACL injury..Good thing for Celtics is they've been blown out by Orlando & Cleveland in the playoffs and they have won the next game..Can LA handle a Celtics team going all out on them will be something to watch because Boston has a team of trust where Kobe in game 7 for it all only trusts himself


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

HeatWave said:


> Perkins hurt now puts Celtics in a lingo, because I think its an ACL injury..Good thing for Celtics is they've been blown out by Orlando & Cleveland in the playoffs and they have won the next game..Can LA handle a Celtics team going all out on them will be something to watch because Boston has a team of trust where Kobe in game 7 for it all only trusts himself


I'm glad you know who he trusts before anyone else, especially since he hasn't been in a game 7 in the finals before. If his team is shooting well then it is basically guaranteed that he will be trusting them with the ball, but if it's like game 5 again, well then we better hope Kobe can drop 81 points again. I trust the Lakers can live up to the pressure and beat Boston in game 7, mostly because it's in their home and they have proven that they play a lot better on home floor than when they're on the road.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

LA beat that ass


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

A game 7 between the Lakers and Celtics in the NBA Finals.....EPIC


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

Game 7 is no excuses, they both have to go all out. I see a point for point game.

Poor Rondo though, nobody even cared enough to block the guy tonight.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I'm glad you know who he trusts before anyone else, especially since he hasn't been in a game 7 in the finals before. If his team is shooting well then it is basically guaranteed that he will be trusting them with the ball, but if it's like game 5 again, well then we better hope Kobe can drop 81 points again. I trust the Lakers can live up to the pressure and beat Boston in game 7, mostly because it's in their home and they have proven that they play a lot better on home floor than when they're on the road.


When its all on the line, I have a hard time believing Kobe will take less than 20 shots, unless its a blowout..


Ric Bucher said Perkins was walking on his own power and will try to give it a go in Game 7..If Boston wants to win Rondo better make a jumpshot or two lol


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

We blew those damn celtics out. Hopefully Bynum comes to play Thursday. One more game. Just one more game and the title is ours


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Artest certainly redeemed himself last night. Glad all the rest of the Lakers on the floor stepped up as well, and not just Kobe. Hopefully they do the same Thursday night. This is it, win or go home. Get it done LA.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm a Cav's fan, and despite game six, I'm hoping Celtic's pull through. I don't know about everybody else, but I'm just sick of Laker's always winning.


----------



## Rated-R Champ (Nov 8, 2007)

Everything seemed to be going right for the Lakers last night, and conversely, nothing seemed to click for Boston.

I do hope that LA, every single player, comes out on Thursday on fire to take the series. Boston's only going to want redemption tomorrow, so the Lakers are going to have to respond to that in a big way.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

> Boston Celtics center Kendrick Perkins told reporters at Wednesday's practice he would not play in Thursday night's Game 7 of the NBA Finals against the Los Angeles Lakers because he tore two ligaments in his right knee. "He's not gonna go," Celtics coach Doc Rivers said.
> 
> Perkins was walking on crutches and said if this injury -- torn medial collateral and posterior cruciate ligaments -- occurred in December it would force him to miss the rest of the season. He underwent X-rays on the knee on Tuesday night but said he had not yet undergone an MRI.
> 
> ...


oh my...this will be interesting


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm glad the Lakers won Game 6 as I want to see a Game 7, winner take all game. It should be great! Too bad that Perkins got injured though.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

Great! Now the Celtics have an excuse for not winning. If they do win, Scalabrine should hit the game winning three, that would be epic. But honestly, Kobe will go out in a blaze.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

I have a hard time believing ppl will use Perkins being hurt or anyone outside of the big 4 as an excuse if Boston loses but as stats show the team with more rebounds have won every game so Boston will need to find a way to counter that...Him not playing will hurt Boston in terms of rebounding, overall toughness and available big man fouls but Boston does gain an advantage at having an additional offensive weapon on the floor at all times now. 


Personally I think this game will be decided by Rondo. If he cant control the pace of the game and get what he wants on the floor then Boston will lose. But Rondo cant keep lettin guys like Fisher blow right past him and Kobe not guard him; not with his athleticism


----------



## vegaslakerfan (Jun 26, 2007)

If Boston wins tonight, it will be because of either Ray Allen, Paul Pierce, or Nate Robinson shooting the lights out from the arc. 

They won't be able to compete with LA on the boards unless LA falls in love with the jumpers again and there are lots of long rebounds. The Lakers have to feed the bigs down low and take it to the rim so they can get more second chance points.

I predict early foul trouble for Sheed and Baby will open it up even more and the Lakers win by double digits.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

So who's starting for the C's in place of Perkins?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Can't wait for tonight. 
Such epic shit. Lakers vs Celtics game 7... couldn't write it better

gogogogogogo Lakers !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smush (Jun 17, 2010)

Myst said:


> So who's starting for the C's in place of Perkins?


Likely Big Baby considering Sheed's back/guarantee to get into foul trouble early/0 for 7 last game. Losing Perk won't really hurt them, considering he was a liablity on the offensive end.

I still think the Celtics bring it home tonight, hopefully with a full out Kobe meltdown coupled with him attacking Sasha on the court in the process.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

The starting line up is Pierce, Garnett, Rondo, Allen without Perkins, am I right?

I say Nate Robinson needs to get a lot of playing time, without a doubt, this man is a hard working, fun to watch, absolute machine. He'll get the points guruanteed.

Lets hope neither Rondo or Allen suffer this game.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Doc said Sheed would likely start..smart move since Big Baby provides more energy off the bench


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Holy shit. Refs are letting Boston play "tough" defense.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Lakers!!! Lakers!!! Lakers!!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Lakers shouldn't blow this lead in 1:30

Come on Repeat!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well, Canadian can change his setup. They have themselves to blame really. Missing easy shots/lay ups.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*HEY BOSTON !*


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Honestly it was quite sad. Boston had this game, but they let it slide away too easily, much like a local NBA team around here.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Boston tonight was like the kid running track and tripped n' fell right before crossing the finish line...They will beat themselves up for not wining this game and I dont wanna blame Doc but I think he should've gave the bench more opportunities because the starters looked gassed at times


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

YESSSSS! Champions!

BACK to BACK...to BACK?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Myst said:


> YESSSSS! Champions!
> 
> BACK to BACK...to BACK?


THREEPEAT FTW !


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

30+ of LA's 83 pts came from the free throw line...They shot 20 more free throws than Boston...dang lol


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

NOOOO!!! The Lakers win again! 3-Peat here they come.


----------



## Rated-R Champ (Nov 8, 2007)

Glad that Lakers won tonight. It wasn't an easy win, considering the lead they had to overcome, and Boston not going away. Good for them, especially Ron Artest. I really like the guy, moreso as a character in real life than as a player, but he got it going tonight. I feel that he should've been the Finals MVP over Kobe, considering his off shooting tonight. Fifteen boards is nothing to overlook, but I'd say Artest had bigger plays throughout the game.

Great effort by the Celtics, though. They fell hard after blowing the lead and missing key shots, but they wouldn't quit. The only guy I somewhat feel for for not winning is Rondo, who went into beast mode this off-season. I don't think he ever gave less than 100% in every game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

HeatWave said:


> 30+ of LA's 83 pts came from the free throw line...They shot 20 more free throws than Boston...dang lol


I'm no basketball expert, but you can't give up that many free throws. Many of the fouls occurred when the Lakers weren't even shooting. That's bad. This game wouldn't have even been close had the Lakers shot better at the line.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow, that was an exciting game! I :lmao at Artest thanking his psychiatrist.

Congrats to Kobe and The Lakers!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Clique said:


> Wow, that was an exciting game! I :lmao at *Artest thanking his psychiatrist.*
> 
> Congrats to Kobe and The Lakers!


And his Hood. Never forget the Hood


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Congratulations to the Lakers; really happy for the guys I truly respect, Phil Jackson (the greatest coach of all time), Kobe Bryant (5x NBA Champion, and 2x Playoff MVP), as well as Derek Fisher (amazing team leader and key player for the Lakers in these last two years. Lakers needed everyone on the floor to come out strong and that's what happened. I'm glad that they redeemed themselves with a win over the Celtics after falling short in 2008.

Indeed, Phil Jackson has never lost a series after taking Game 1, and his Championship wins are always followed by a three-peat, so you can bet that I'll be looking forward to next year (CAVS/LAKERS, PLEASE). 




Canadian said:


> What an amazing game, Boston absolutely has this won. 3-2, we're going to win this shit!


:lmao


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Doc has admitted team will not be the same next year..He also said this is probably it for Sheed...Sad to see possibly guys like Sheed, Doc maybe Allen and KG not go out on top, but they got a ring so they'll be fine..I know for sure lil Nate is glad he was traded out of NY..He'll be lookin for a re-sign lol


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Rated-R Champ said:


> Glad that Lakers won tonight. It wasn't an easy win, considering the lead they had to overcome, and Boston not going away. Good for them, especially Ron Artest. I really like the guy, moreso as a character in real life than as a player, but he got it going tonight. I feel that he should've been the Finals MVP over Kobe, considering his off shooting tonight. Fifteen boards is nothing to overlook, but I'd say Artest had bigger plays throughout the game.


Ron had a BIG game but if anyone else was gonna get it besides Kobe, it would've been Pau. Over the course of the series, Pau and Kobe were the best Lakers' players. Don't get me wrong though, Ron has been amazing this whole series on the defensive end (on Pierce) but he's been a bit of a liability on the offensive end. 

Kobe deserved the Finals MVP despite his poor shooting but IMO the shooting percentage is really overlooked in this series due the terrific defense from both teams. 

I'm just glad this series is over, I can finally just relax. Especially with the Lakers being Champions!


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Ron Artests promo at the end of the game was hilarious though, how many people did he thank anyway?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

YAY, LAKERS ARE CHAMPIONS! Being a fan through rough times pays off in the end. The better team won this series and once again Kobe and Phil AND Fish are champions. Ron Ron is the reason we won this game, without his steals and scoring we would have for sure lost this one. Congratulations to the whole team and hopefully make a 3 peat happen next year.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Jack Donaghy said:


> Ron Artests promo at the end of the game was hilarious though, how many people did he thank anyway?


The only one I can remember him thanking was his psychiatrist. LOL, gotta love Ron.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Another poster pointer this out and Kobe speaking on ESPN now is right - rebounds were key in Lakers winning the championship. They played a hard game/series.

They're talking about creating a Kobe Bryant statue at Staples!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

:lmao Canadian had Boston Celtics 2010 NBA Champions as his usertitle.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

When I said Cavs/Lakers for the record I assumed LeBron would be staying with the team. An NBA Finals between those two teams next year would have such great meaning to it.

- Two greatest players in the game today squaring off
- Lakers looking for their 12th Championship/Cavs looking for their first in franchise history
- Lakers going for their second three-peat
- Kobe going for his 6th ring (which would tie Jordan)/LeBron looking for his first

It's gotta happen.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Myst said:


> The only one I can remember him thanking was his psychiatrist. LOL, gotta love Ron.


I heard him also thank his mom, his kids, his wife, his hood and some other people, it was like he was winning an Academy Award.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Rock Bottom said:


> When I said Cavs/Lakers for the record I assumed LeBron would be staying with the team. An NBA Finals between those two teams next year would have such great meaning to it.
> 
> - Two greatest players in the game today squaring off
> - Lakers looking for their *12th* Championship/Cavs looking for their first in franchise history
> ...


17th, unless you mean L.A.'s 12th title.

I rather him be in Chicago when it happens. I prefer that team and that story would be even better if Phil was still in L.A. facing his old team.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Clique said:


> Another poster pointer this out and Kobe speaking on ESPN now is right - rebounds were key in Lakers winning the championship. They played a hard game/series.
> 
> They're talking about creating a Kobe Bryant statue at Staples!


Why not? Five titles is a big deal.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I agree. He's one away from matching Jordan ("one more than Shaq" lol). But Kobe's legacy has already been cemented.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

I like how Kobe took a shot at Shaq after Shaq earlier said that he think's Kobe is the greatest Laker of all time, way to go Kobe!


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

:lmao @ Artest in the press conference.

http://www.nba.com/playoffs2010/live1/


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Jack Donaghy said:


> I like how Kobe took a shot at Shaq after Shaq earlier said that he think's Kobe is the greatest Laker of all time, way to go Kobe!


What did Kobe say? Greatest Laker? I'm no Laker fan, but Magic is a really big deal. I suppose it's debatable now.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Rock Bottom said:


> :lmao @ Artest in the press conference.
> 
> http://www.nba.com/playoffs2010/live1/


Lol, did he have a box of fruit loops at the table? The man is hilarious tonight.


Mr. Mister when asked about winning his 5th championship, Kobe said, "I got one more than Shaq"


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Ron Artest is freakin' hilarious. Dude went nuts in the post-game conference. Really happy for him.


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

Jack Donaghy said:


> I like how Kobe took a shot at Shaq after Shaq earlier said that he think's Kobe is the greatest Laker of all time, way to go Kobe!


Just a lil payback after the "how does my ass taste comment" from Shaq a couple of years ago

Congrats to the Lakers on their 16th Championship.


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

Rock Bottom said:


> When I said Cavs/Lakers for the record I assumed LeBron would be staying with the team. An NBA Finals between those two teams next year would have such great meaning to it.
> 
> - Two greatest players in the game today squaring off
> - Lakers looking for their 12th Championship/Cavs looking for their first in franchise history
> ...


You actually think Lebron is gonna go back to Clevleland next season?

All in all this was a great game and a great series. Congrats to Kobe and the Lakers on winning their 16th championship.

You also gotta give the Celtics credit, most people didn't even expect them to make it to the finals and they fought tooth and nail with the Lakers to the end.


----------



## Mr.Buffpants (Jun 12, 2006)

What an awesome game!! Almost saw some mini riots on my way home. Glad I wasn't downtown. 

LAKERS 3 PEAT!!


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

Sick game, no matter who won. Congrats to the Lakers.

The fact that every shot by the Celtics were missing for the entire 5 minutes of the 3rd quarter is shameful, they could've and should've have won.


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

thegreatone15 said:


> You actually think Lebron is gonna go back to Clevleland next season?


Yeah, exactly.

2011 NBA Finals: Lakers vs. Knicks.

Kobe/Gasol vs. LeBron/Bosh.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

The new LAKER dynasty.













thegreatone15 said:


> You actually think Lebron is gonna go back to Clevleland next season?


To be fair, he did say the Cavs had an edge, and Cleveland is his home, afterall, so there is the chance that he would stay.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The hood shoutout from Artest tops the queensbridge shoutout he did earlier in the series. :lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Rock Bottom said:


> The new LAKER dynasty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly, it would be boring if he stayed in Cleveland after all this hype about his free agency.

That picture is awesome though and I bet Ron went clubbin' in his jersey. Hell, he's probably STILL wearing his jersey!


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

Myst said:


> Honestly, it would be boring if he stayed in Cleveland after all this hype about his free agency.
> 
> That picture is awesome though and I bet Ron went clubbin' in his jersey. Hell, he's probably STILL wearing his jersey!


Lebrons thrives on hype. Ironically that's all he is too, hype

Ron did exactly that hahaha


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Chosen said:


> Lebrons thrives on hype. Ironically that's all he is too, hype
> 
> Ron did exactly that hahaha


Yeah, LeBron loves the hype and attention but the man has truly lived up to the hype. All he has left to do is win some rings. Hopefully (for his sake), he chooses the team that'd give him the best chance to get to the Finals rather than a team that'd get him the most attention/money (Knicks).

Not saying the Knicks can't put together a championship level team though.

And yeah, Ron apparently gave his jersey to Chris Brown. He still had his shorts on though (in the morning). 

:lmao


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

LeBron should go to the Houston Rockets, Ariza, Ming and LeBron, what an ownage line up.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

You should probably take "Boston Celtics, 2010 NBA Champions" out of your usertitle Canadian, considering they lost yesterday and are not the champions. I'm actually hoping for a Lebron/Kobe finals matchup next year, just so Kobe can show Lebron who the true best player in the league.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Canadian said:


> LeBron should go to the Houston Rockets, Ariza, Ming and LeBron, what an ownage line up.


Don't forget Kevin Martin, Luis Scola, and Shane Battier. Doubt they'd be able to keep everyone if they got LeBron though. Even without LeBron, that team is scary... if Yao can stay healthy.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> You should probably take "Boston Celtics, 2010 NBA Champions" out of your usertitle Canadian, considering they lost yesterday and are not the champions. I'm actually hoping for a Lebron/Kobe finals matchup next year, just so Kobe can show Lebron who the true best player in the league.


Still the champs in my mind. ;P

& plus, I'm really to lazy to change it, and have nothing to change it to.



Myst said:


> Don't forget Kevin Martin, Luis Scola, and Shane Battier. Doubt they'd be able to keep everyone if they got LeBron though. Even without LeBron, that team is scary... if Yao can stay healthy.


Yeah, Yao Ming is a key player they needed this year and I guruantee they would've made the Playoffs with him.

Also, I really want GSW to gain someone useful because Stephen Curry is the most impressive and top player imo on their team right now, they need someone else to help them out.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/509504-official-2010-nba-off-season-discussion-thread.html

Made the off-season thread. Go nuts.


----------



## GreatMovieCritic (Dec 24, 2005)

I doubt will see Cavs and Lakers in the finals, it won't happen, but we might see Kobe and Lebron down the line just with a different team. Mission accomplished, not the prettiest finals, but in the end it's who wins that matter. Lakers got it done. I wish they'd have the whole celebration instead of just the parade. However, I am happy overall with everything that went down. I got a Wheaties box!!!!! Lakers!!!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Ron Artest "Champion" New Single Hot Or Not?*


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Canadian said:


> LeBron should go to the Houston Rockets, Ariza, Ming and LeBron, what an ownage line up.


Edit: already been said


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

Song is actually good. Low expectations before though.


----------

